# La mia storia ... per Daniele e gli altri



## simone1968 (27 Maggio 2011)

Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
Quella sera ovviamente la scoperta fu molto pesante per le modalità; mi ricordo che uscii di casa vagando senza meta in macchina fino a notte fonda piangendo come mai in vita mia.
Purtroppo ero ancora troppo ingenuo per capire e siccome sono “buono” (ergo nella società moderna = coglione) dopo tre giorni terribili, decisi di perdonare mia moglie ed anzi il perdono era per me forza per riuscire a risalire e ad amare ancora di più mia moglie.
Nel frattempo mi venne consigliato proprio da lei di andare a parlare con il suo psicologo per farmi aiutare (tenete a mente questo particolare !).
Dopo vari mesi ero rinato….amavo mia moglie come prima se non di più, ed anzi reputavo la nostra unione qualcosa di speciale…..per capirci ero uno di quelli che diceva di aver trovato la donna giusta ecc.. ecc…  ed inoltre avevamo ritrovato un’intesa sessuale stupenda.
A Giugno 2009, dopo qualche mese che mia moglie si era iscritta a Facebook, per meglio dire Fuck-book, e che faceva sempre più tardi la sera in chat, qualcosa mi disse che forse avrei dovuto vederci chiaro.
Mai avrei pensato che lo avesse rifatto, pensavo che la prova d’amore che le avevo dato perdonandola, amandola, standole vicino, avendomi visto soffrire come una bestia, bastasse per non farle commettere altri errori.
Coglione ! Purtroppo lavoro nel campo informatico e quindi è stata di una facilità estrema installare un logger nel pc di mia moglie e scoprire l’orrore che riga dopo riga, giorno dopo giorno leggevo.
Chat porno con perfetti sconosciuti, foto in topless inviate a chi lo richiedeva, ecc… ecc… e chiaramente sulla sua pagina in bella mostra la foto sua con me e mio figlio belli sorridenti.
Questa stronza, ad uno dei vari test tipo “hai mai tradito tuo marito ?”, risponde “molte volte” !!
Beh, dire che ero umiliato era dire poco; la rabbia, l’odio, il profondo senso di ingiustizia mi hanno quasi fatto svenire e non per scherzo.
Facendomi forza, riesco per qualche giorno a spiarla nelle sue chat su Facebook fino a che una mattina, la affronto mentre mio figlio ed il suo amico di scuola dormivano nell’altra stanza, e lei mi confessa di essersi scopata per un sei mesi una merda di puttaniere ma con cui aveva finito da qualche giorno e che scopro poi voleva avere anche un figlio da lei.
L’esplosione di rabbia è stata tremenda, mi sono tagliato la coscia con i vetri della bella foto di nozze che avevo sul comodino spaccata in mille pezzi con la gamba; scappo via di casa per evitare di colpirla in faccia e viaggio in direzione della casa del puttaniere; ho una colluttazione con questa merda che per vicino, essendo ispettore di Polizia, minaccia di denunciarmi, non solo non mi chiede scusa dato che anche mi conosceva, ma pure mi minaccia e mi dice che non sono cazzi suoi tanto ha fatto tutto in casa sua, che tanto lui è arrivato per ultimo (giustamente quella stronza gli ha raccontato nei particolari gli altri tradimenti e quindi la considera una puttana) e dulcis in fundo scopro che è stata anche con lo psicologo grazie a questo esempio di rettitudine(vedi la carica che ricopre) di persona.
Ringrazio Dio per non avermi fatto avere in mano un’arma.
Riprendo la macchina, volo verso casa, porto mio figlio ed il suo amichetto da mio fratello, invento una balla clamorosa dicendo al suo amichetto che ero arrabbiato per finta con mia moglie, nel frattempo torno a casa avvertendo mia moglie di fare velocemente i bagagli e farsi venire a prendere da mio suocero.
Rientrato mi sono quasi fratturato una mano con un pugno sul muro di casa mia sul quale tuttora ci sono le mie nocche….meglio così che sulla faccia di mia moglie.
Dopo un mese di separazione, decido consapevolmente di tornare con mia moglie solo ed unicamente per non far soffrire mio figlio il quale ignaro di tutto stava passando l’estate con il nonno al mare; la sola ragione per la quale mi alzo la mattina e vado avanti è lui !!
Mi hanno distrutto la vita….*mi hanno letteralmente stuprato l’anima*, la buona fede che avevo nelle persone.
Che schifo….odio tutti i traditori, odio tutti i “fenomeni” che trovano una giustificazione al tradimento, a parte casi in cui effettivamente uno se le cerca, odio tutte le donne che in questi anni ci hanno provato con me perché se ne fregano altamente se uno ha famiglia ed un figlio….alcune tra l’altro madri !!
Non sopporto tutti gli “psicologi” che affollano questo forum che cercano sempre la scusante e la concausa; tutte quelle merde sia uomini e donne che si vantano dei loro tradimenti, provo un’infinita pena per chi li subisce e lo ha appena scoperto perché so cosa sta provando.
A distanza di due anni dalla seconda scoperta, sono molti più i giorni che sto male che quelli in cui mi illudo che forse il peggio è alle spalle.
Decido di indossare ogni giorno la mia bella maschera, di prendere per mano mia moglie quando usciamo, di dirle “ti amo” anche se non lo credo più, di far crescere mio figlio nell’idea che i suoi genitori si amano.
Ho incontrato la fresca mogliettina dello psicologo….avrei potuto dirle in faccia che il suo bel maritino aveva chiesto di scopare a mia moglie la mattina stessa in cui si è sposato in *chiesa*, avrei potuto dirle di come si è sfogato sessualmente con mia moglie, di cosa le ha chiesto di fare, dei soldi che le proponeva per farla diventare un’amante fissa a cui richiedere tutto quello che voleva, tra parentesi….durante le sedute nel suo Studio, ma non l’ho fatto….mi ha fatto una pena enorme e non volevo distruggerle il suo “sogno” realizzato da qualche mese….ho preferito che a soffrire ci pensassi io anche per lei !!
Ovviamente mia moglie adesso è un’altra, non passa minuto da due anni a questa parte che non mi abbracci, mi dica che mi ama, che ha sbagliato ecc.. ecc..
Però io non sono più lo stesso; posso dire di aver amato veramente, di aver dedicato una grossa parte della mia vita alla persona che io reputavo l’amore della mia vita; ho conosciuto l’odio, l’odio vero mai provato prima; il rancore, l’umiliazione ecc..
Rispetto profondamente e mi trovo pienamente d’accordo con *Daniele* di cui ho letto molti post; *i traditori sono delle merde*,* i loro amanti pure;* se solo per un secondo poteste essere nell’anima di uno di noi, vi vergognereste a tal punto da scomparire dalla faccia della terra.
P.s. non me ne frega niente delle elucubrazioni pseudo-psicologiche di chi vuole trovare una giustificazione a tutti i costi….voglio solo sfogarmi e dire a tutti quelli che hanno passato un’esperienza come la mia…coraggio, al mondo ci sono ancora uomini o donne degni di questo nome…vi auguro di tutto cuore di trovarli al più presto.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2011)




----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
> Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
> ...


 
Simone, oh Santi Numi!
Ti ho letto tutto d'un fiato senza neppure avere il tempo di sbattere le palpebre e ti ho trovato davvero potente!
Lasciamo da parte per un momento le belle parole: non c'è bisogno di edulcorare nulla.
Da come l'hai descritta, tua moglie meriterebbe di finire i suoi giorni a pulir pavimenti in un lebbrosario.
E da come ti sei descritto tu, tua moglie dovrebbe anche farlo con la lingua!
Ma se c'è qualcosa che ho appreso dalle donne, e non per merito loro, è che quelle più schifose si appaiano sempre a dei bravi uomini, e talora viceversa.
In questo, tante sono luride bagasce, perchè sanno che chi riesce a sopportare il loro veleno è quello a cui fa davvero più male.
E sono false e bugiarde perchè ti toccano con le mani ancora bagnate del sudore di chi ti disonora e ti baciano con la bocca sudicia di altre bocche che hanno deriso il tuo nome.
Ma sono donne che hai trovato per strada, come belle mele ma marce dentro.
Perchè certe ci nascono così.
Ce l'hanno nell'anima.
Ma tanto non capiscono, col loro cervello da troie e non vedono, col loro occhio da troie e non amano davvero col loro cuore da troie.

Tu sei stato un signore.
Un buon padre.

Bravo.


----------



## aristocat (27 Maggio 2011)

ma perchè non la lasci?


----------



## elena (27 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma perchè non la lasci?


Me lo sono chiesto anch'io.
Si può fingere l'amore per far credere a un figlio che ci si ama, quando non ci si ama più? per amore di quel figlio?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
> Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
> ...


Minghiazza....

Simo' tua moglie e' quella che e' ma tu sei proprio fuori come un terrazzo...brrrrrr...

Non sarai mica contagioso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## simone1968 (27 Maggio 2011)

perchè non la lascio.......perchè forse mi illudo che il tempo mi farà dimenticare, perchè probabilmente sono un codardo, perchè non posso comunque dimenticare le cose belle che ci sono state, perchè avevo un progetto di vita in mente e non una cazzata, perchè non ho trovato donne migliori in giro, anche se sono sicuro ce ne sono, perchè sono talmente schifato che non ho la forza per fare niente, ci sono mille perchè, ma sopratutto non voglio far pagare a mio figlio gli errori non suoi !! Viviamo in una società dove l'egoismo la fa da padrone, dove è tutto permesso basta che sia per la tua felicità, dove la strada più comoda sarebbe quella di mollare tutto fregandosene delle conseguenze, dove sei tu coglione che hai dato una seconda possibilità al prossimo umiliandoti e mettendo da parte i tuoi veri sentimenti invece di agire d'orgoglio. Io mi sono permesso di decidere tra il mio bene e quello di mio figlio, e per quanto soffra, per quanto non ne venga fuori, non potrei mai perdonarmi di non aver lottato per lui.
Non sono un santo....sono solo uno come tanti.
P.S. Rabarbaro.....grazie !


----------



## Irene (27 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesto anch'io.
> Si può fingere l'amore per far credere a un figlio che ci si ama, quando non ci si ama più? per amore di quel figlio?


 
io ho scelto la sincerità con mia figlia e  non è stata certamente una passeggiata;
non molto tempo fa mi ha confessato che lei si sarebbe sentita ingannata da me se non avessi agito così..
cmq ognuno deve comportarsi secondo la propria di coscienza, nessun caso è uguale all'altro..


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> perchè non la lascio.......perchè forse mi illudo che il tempo mi farà dimenticare, perchè probabilmente sono un codardo, perchè non posso comunque dimenticare le cose belle che ci sono state, perchè avevo un progetto di vita in mente e non una cazzata, perchè non ho trovato donne migliori in giro, anche se sono sicuro ce ne sono, perchè sono talmente schifato che non ho la forza per fare niente, ci sono mille perchè, ma sopratutto non voglio far pagare a mio figlio gli errori non suoi !! Viviamo in una società dove l'egoismo la fa da padrone, dove è tutto permesso basta che sia per la tua felicità, dove la strada più comoda sarebbe quella di mollare tutto fregandosene delle conseguenze, dove sei tu coglione che hai dato una seconda possibilità al prossimo umiliandoti e mettendo da parte i tuoi veri sentimenti invece di agire d'orgoglio. Io mi sono permesso di decidere tra il mio bene e quello di mio figlio, e per quanto soffra, per quanto non ne venga fuori, non potrei mai perdonarmi di non aver lottato per lui.
> Non sono un santo....sono solo uno come tanti.
> P.S. Rabarbaro.....grazie !


Se stai ingoiando tanta merda , tuo figlio non c'entra un cazzo...fidate...e' n'alibi...

ci sono anche quelli senza figli che nun mollano come te nonostante le palate di merda che spalano...


----------



## elena (27 Maggio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> io ho scelto la sincerità con mia figlia e  non è stata certamente una passeggiata;
> non molto tempo fa mi ha confessato che lei si sarebbe sentita ingannata da me se non avessi agito così..
> cmq ognuno deve comportarsi secondo la propria di coscienza, nessun caso è uguale all'altro..


Sei separata?
No che non è una passeggiata, sono di quelle decisioni per cui ci vuole un'everest di coraggio e non basta, ma quelle parole dette da un figlio alla fine ti ripagano della fatica e di tutto il contorno di frustrazione che quella decisione comporta. Poi ogni caso è a sé e non critico Simone, ma rispetto ciò che ha scritto.


----------



## elena (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> perchè non la lascio.......perchè forse mi illudo che il tempo mi farà dimenticare, perchè probabilmente sono un codardo, perchè non posso comunque dimenticare le cose belle che ci sono state, perchè avevo un progetto di vita in mente e non una cazzata, perchè non ho trovato donne migliori in giro, anche se sono sicuro ce ne sono, perchè sono talmente schifato che non ho la forza per fare niente, ci sono mille perchè, ma sopratutto non voglio far pagare a mio figlio gli errori non suoi !! Viviamo in una società dove l'egoismo la fa da padrone, dove è tutto permesso basta che sia per la tua felicità, dove la strada più comoda sarebbe quella di mollare tutto fregandosene delle conseguenze, dove sei tu coglione che hai dato una seconda possibilità al prossimo umiliandoti e mettendo da parte i tuoi veri sentimenti invece di agire d'orgoglio. Io mi sono permesso di decidere tra il mio bene e quello di mio figlio, e per quanto soffra, per quanto non ne venga fuori, non potrei mai perdonarmi di non aver lottato per lui.
> Non sono un santo....sono solo uno come tanti.
> P.S. Rabarbaro.....grazie !


Hai paura di lasciarla.


----------



## Irene (27 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sei separata?
> No che non è una passeggiata, sono di quelle decisioni per cui ci vuole un'everest di coraggio e non basta, ma quelle parole dette da un figlio alla fine ti ripagano della fatica e di tutto il contorno di frustrazione che quella decisione comporta. Poi ogni caso è a sé e non critico Simone, ma rispetto ciò che ha scritto.


certo che ci vuole molto coraggio, specialmente quando sei ancora dentro al caos.. e quelle parole sono davvero una grande conquista..
non si deve comunque mai mollare la presa perchè la nostra responsabilità nei confronti dei figli è grande..
anche la mia non era una critica nei confronti di Simone, portavo solo la mia esperienza personale..
e a lui va tutta la mia solidarietà..


----------



## Papero (27 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Simone ho letto la tua storia e mi si è "strinto" il cuore. Io sono un ex traditore, una merda come dici te, che ha avuto a che fare con un amante come tua moglie, una traditrice seriale che non guarirà mai. 

Ringrazio tutti i santi in paradiso di avermi fatto aprire gli occhi un minuto prima che facessi la cazzata più grossa della mia vita.

Il mio consiglio è di mollarla, mi chiedo come cazzo fai a stare con una zoccola simile...


----------



## aristocat (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> perchè non la lascio.......perchè forse mi illudo che il tempo mi farà dimenticare, perchè probabilmente sono un codardo, perchè non posso comunque dimenticare le cose belle che ci sono state, perchè avevo un progetto di vita in mente e non una cazzata, perchè non ho trovato donne migliori in giro, anche se sono sicuro ce ne sono, perchè sono talmente schifato che non ho la forza per fare niente, ci sono mille perchè, ma sopratutto non voglio far pagare a mio figlio gli errori non suoi !! Viviamo in una società dove l'egoismo la fa da padrone, dove è tutto permesso basta che sia per la tua felicità, dove la strada più comoda sarebbe quella di mollare tutto fregandosene delle conseguenze, dove sei tu coglione che hai dato una seconda possibilità al prossimo umiliandoti e mettendo da parte i tuoi veri sentimenti invece di agire d'orgoglio. Io mi sono permesso di decidere tra il mio bene e quello di mio figlio, e per quanto soffra, per quanto non ne venga fuori, non potrei mai perdonarmi di non aver lottato per lui.
> Non sono un santo....sono solo uno come tanti.
> P.S. Rabarbaro.....grazie !


Le cose belle che ci sono state sono del passato, i tradimenti fatti in quel modo invece sono nel presente, e in generale non credo si possano dimenticare. Il progetto di vita che hai in mente non è una cazzata, solo che non si può realizzare appieno quando è solo uno nella coppia a pedalare. Il figlio paga comunque un prezzo quando vive in una famiglia fatta da una non-coppia dove il rancore da una parte e la mancanza di rispetto dall'altra la fanno da padrona.....


----------



## xfactor (27 Maggio 2011)

Caro Simone hai anteposto l'amore per  tuo figlio alla tua vita! Tralascio i vari commenti a tua moglie!

Sei un grande!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> *Mai avrei pensato che lo avesse rifatto, pensavo che la prova d’amore che le avevo dato perdonandola, amandola, standole vicino, avendomi visto soffrire come una bestia, bastasse per non farle commettere altri errori.*
> 
> 
> *Dopo un mese di separazione, decido consapevolmente di tornare con mia moglie solo ed unicamente per non far soffrire mio figlio*
> ...


Sfogati.

La tua franchezza merita rispetto.

Il tuo dolore anche.

Le tue scelte (vedi parti in rosso) meritano prima di tutto
IL *TUO* *RISPETTO* E LA *TUA CONVINZIONE* NEL PORTARLE AVANTI
( ma a mio avviso tu non li hai ancora maturati completamente)

Ma voglio essere franca anch'io: è da persone immature aspettarsi una ricompensa per questo *amore* che dici di elargire.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sfogati.
> 
> La tua franchezza merita rispetto.
> 
> ...


SI Chiara...
Ampiamente provato nelle mie carni.
Nessuna ricompensa per l'amore elargito.
E grazie per avermi fatto capire dove stava la mia immaturità.
I rammolliti non servono a nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
> Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
> ...


I conti non mi tornano.
E te lo dice uno che è sempre stato attanagliato dalla paura di venir lasciato.
Da uno che ha dato un calcio in culo a sta paura.
Da uno che ora preferisce milioni di volte una sana solitudine, a na compagnia che gli crea disagio.

Non so come dirtelo, veramente, ma se lei è na troia, dovrebbe accompagnarsi con un degno putaniere...e non con un uomo come te.

Simone io ho conosciuto donne come tua moglie.
Fidati per sesso sono fantastiche.
Ma dato che non vogliono casini, sono le prime a dirti...ehi caro...tu sei stato usato da me...fatalità a sto giro la fortuna ha baciato te Pincy...ma poteva benissimo essere un altro.

Ehm...lei non va bene, nè per la coppia, nè per il matrimonio ecc..ecc..ecc...

Come fai ad amare una donna che disprezzi da tutti i cantoni?


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Maggio 2011)

Simone, c'è una grossa controindicazione nella tua scelta.

Volente o nolente hai bollato definitivamente tua moglie, credo che col passare del tempo la tua rabbia si trasformerà fino a diventare quello che, fra qualche anno, proverai guardandola semplicemente in faccia. Potrebbe divenire pura ed indolente indifferenza. Di certo ti troverai a doverti dare una spiegazione, uno sfogo più razionale utile a preservare il tuo equilibrio e la tua salute.

Ho capito come la pensi, puoi pure non concedere giustificazioni a tua moglie, ma non credo potrai privare te stesso delle dovute spiegazioni.

Tuo figlio crescerà, le tue motivazioni attuali svaniranno, quantomeno dovranno mutare.

Se sei coerente con i tuoi pensieri, in futuro, secondo me, la vostra naturale conclusione non potrebbe che essere la separazione. Forse è questo il motivo che dovrebbe spingerti a prenderla in considerazione adesso.

So che mi annovereresti tra gli "psicologi cerca giustificazioni" del forum, ma io "attenuanti" le vedo anche per tua moglie.

Per me lei è "malata", mi è bastato sentire delle sue foto diffuse in chat. Prima che ingiustificabile, tua moglie potrebbe essere irrecuperabile e forse di questo, nel tuo smarrimento, sei perfettamente cosciente.

Sfogati pure.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, ...........
> .......................
> .........., al mondo ci sono ancora uomini o donne degni di questo nome…vi auguro di tutto cuore di trovarli al più presto.
> Un abbraccio.


ti ho letto d'un fiato
e mi ha fatto male
male veramente

mi fa male quello che ti ha fatto
ma anche la tua rabbia
che è quella in cui ho temuto a volte potesse trasformarsi la mia

amo i miei figli 
ma non sarei capace di fare ciò che hai fatto se scoprissi che mio marito c'è ricascato
a maggior ragione se lo facesse come l'ha fatto tua moglie

e dico a te quel che ho detto a daniele
questa rabbia impedisce di vivere

nel tuo caso
che continui a vivere con lei "recitando"
la vedo ancor più pericolosa

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti ho letto d'un fiato
> e mi ha fatto male
> male veramente
> 
> ...




E' come nutrire un piccolo mostro fino a quando non si liberera' a fare danni peggiori da prima pagina


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' come nutrire un piccolo mostro fino a quando non si liberera' a fare danni peggiori da prima pagina


sì

ma anche se riesce a fare in modo che non si liberi mai, a lui quanto costa in termini di vita, stress ecc.?
quanto di lui si spreca in questo sforzo immane?


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> 
> ma anche se riesce a fare in modo che non si liberi mai, a lui quanto costa in termini di vita, stress ecc.?
> quanto di lui si spreca in questo sforzo immane?



Senza mezzi termini la vedo una vita sprecata/sciupata.


----------



## Examor74 (28 Maggio 2011)

Simone, 

sfogarsi è la cosa migliore ed è sacrosanto. Non sei un codardo, 
perché la scelta che stai seguendo è la più corraggiosa del mondo: annullarsi per amore, non di tua moglie, ma di tuo figlio. 

Una moglie può essere una persona indegna come nel tuo caso, ma un figlio è carne della tua carne. Io ho scpoerto qualche mese fa di non poterne avere e allora il pmio progetto di vita si è sfaldato tra le mie mani. Tu devi preservare il tuo tesoro, anche se a donartelo è stata una persona che adesso disprezzi. 
Non sai qanto mi fa male sentire questa storia, anche perché da tradito non vorrei mai mi succedesse una cosa del genere, ma tu stesso hai scritto che nel mondo ci sono persone migliori di tua moglie. 
Continua a crederlo e non perdere la fiducia nelle persone. 
In questo forum ce ne sono tante che soffrono e personalmente mi ritrovo in tante storie e questo mi aiuta a non sentimi solo e a pensare che persone come me, e se mi permetti dico come noi, ce ne sono ancora. 
Sii forte e scegli per te e per tuo figlio. 
Lascia tua moglie sullo sfondo e cerca di pensare a te.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Simone,
> 
> sfogarsi è la cosa migliore ed è sacrosanto. Non sei un codardo,
> *perché la scelta che stai seguendo è la più corraggiosa del mondo: annullarsi per amore, non di tua moglie, ma di tuo figlio. *
> ...


Che cazzata megagalattica....

infatti se vede come non sfankuli anche tu quel bel campione di moglie per i figli, neh coraggioso?

Lasciate stare i figli e focalizzatevi su voi stessi piuttosto...


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

Non ho parole. Mi spiace per il bambino. Mi spiace per tutti i bambini che vivono con genitori che si odiano e si porteranno quest'odio maligno che prima o poi esploderà dentro. Tua moglie è malata, vorrei capire l'origine di questo suo comportamento.


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che cazzata megagalattica....
> 
> infatti se vede come non sfankuli anche tu quel bel campione di moglie per i figli, neh coraggioso?
> *
> Lasciate stare i figli e focalizzatevi su voi stessi piuttosto...*





*OOO ragassi mica stiamo a tagliar i bordi ai toasts* :updue:


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2011)

Ciao, 



Sinceramente non capisco bene ...


  Per tuo figlio non lasci una persona che disprezzi … ok … ma perché?


  Perché la custodia del bambino andrebbe a lei?
  O perché credi, che la migliore cosa per un bambino sia crescere con mamma e papa?
  Oppure?


  Se il perché sta nella prima possibilità, allora capisco … e come pure … e ti auguro tanta forza … 

  sienne


----------



## aristocat (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> 
> ma anche se riesce a fare in modo che non si liberi mai, a lui quanto costa in termini di vita, stress ecc.?
> *quanto di lui si spreca* in questo sforzo immane?


Bel punto. Non so se sia giusto parlare di "spreco", o "errore" quando una persona sta facendo un suo percorso personale, alla ricerca di una sua consapevolezza. 
A tanti può sembrare uno stillicidio insensato, ma non siamo tutti uguali :condom:


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Maggio 2011)

_NON PIU’ TU_

*Freddi nel sangue scorrono i pensieri*
*ricordi di quei dì che cari avemmo*
*cha al core ancora paion d'esser ieri,*

*ma il tempo ha trascinato a sè in un cenno *
*parole tante, mille e più disegni, *
*ogn’or tema e disìo di perder senno.*

*Di disperato pianto gli occhi pregni,*
*speranza col rancor che vanno insieme,*
*e al fin l'indifferenza. E 'l gelo regni.*

*Falso il ricordo, falso anche il suo seme *
*falso il tuo viso nella mente folle *
*falso quel sentimento che già preme.*

*Il cuore mio amare un dì ti volle.*
*Diversa fosti allor, non solo adesso,*
*e i miei pensieri esplodon come bolle.*

*Altra persona, e in te non trovo nesso,*
*ho amato tanti anni in cuor sincero.*
*D'amar di vuoto amore infine ho smesso*


----------



## Diletta (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> perchè non la lascio.......perchè forse mi illudo che il tempo mi farà dimenticare, perchè probabilmente sono un codardo, perchè non posso comunque dimenticare le cose belle che ci sono state, perchè avevo un progetto di vita in mente e non una cazzata, perchè non ho trovato donne migliori in giro, anche se sono sicuro ce ne sono, perchè sono talmente schifato che non ho la forza per fare niente, ci sono mille perchè, ma sopratutto non voglio far pagare a mio figlio gli errori non suoi !! Viviamo in una società dove l'egoismo la fa da padrone, dove è tutto permesso basta che sia per la tua felicità, dove la strada più comoda sarebbe quella di mollare tutto fregandosene delle conseguenze, dove sei tu coglione che hai dato una seconda possibilità al prossimo umiliandoti e mettendo da parte i tuoi veri sentimenti invece di agire d'orgoglio. Io mi sono permesso di decidere tra il mio bene e quello di mio figlio, e per quanto soffra, per quanto non ne venga fuori, non potrei mai perdonarmi di non aver lottato per lui.
> Non sono un santo....sono solo uno come tanti.
> P.S. Rabarbaro.....grazie !




Perchè non la lasci?
Perché, sotto sotto, in un angolo della tua anima, quella scintilla di sentimento che hai sempre provato per lei non si è spenta del tutto, c'è ancora un barlume...altrimenti non potresti continuare a vivere con una donna simile (credo).
Hai provato a proporle una cura per il suo stato patologico? C'è qualcosa in lei che non va, lo sai no?
Lei se ne rende conto?

E' terrificante per te vivere con tutti quei sentimenti negativi che provi, tra cui un senso di vero disgusto.
Non credo che ce la farai ancora per molto (non so quanto è passato dalla tragica scoperta), non credo che ce la faccia nessuno.
Gli esseri umani non sono fatti per vivere in un mondo di finzione e immersi nell'odio. La felicità è il fine che tutti noi ricerchiamo.
Sei degno del massimo rispetto e stima per quello che fai, ma, ripeto non può durare e non è giusto in primis per te, perché a nessuno è richiesta una prova simile.
Prenditi tempo per accumulare il coraggio che ti serve, poi usalo questo coraggio per riprendere in mano la tua vita perché te lo meriti, come chiunque altro.
Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?    
Lo immagino che sei talmente in un limbo in cui non riesci neanche a ragionare.
Da quanto tempo sei in questo stato?
Capisco la sfiducia totale nei confronti di tutti, li vedi tutti come delle merde, dei disonesti e corrotti. E' un mondo fatto di egoismo, anch'io non ci sto bene in questo mondo qui, come si fa ad uscirne indenni??
Ma dato che per lei è solo squallido sesso, lei ha sentimenti per te?   
Il problema è che con quello che ti ha fatto e che hai letto mi sembra impresa titanica poter ricostruire una parvenza di matrimonio...non so se un essere umano "normale" ci riesce...

Ti sono vicina, per quello che può servire, come tutti


----------



## elena (28 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè non la lasci?
> Perché, sotto sotto, in un angolo della tua anima, quella scintilla di sentimento che hai sempre provato per lei non si è spenta del tutto, c'è ancora un barlume...altrimenti non potresti continuare a vivere con una donna simile (credo).
> *Hai provato a proporle una cura per il suo stato patologico? *C'è qualcosa in lei che non va, lo sai no? andava dallo psicologo, ma si è fatta pure lui, Dilè
> Lei se ne rende conto?
> ...


Dilè, ti vedo un po' distratta oggi...Simone ha scritto tutto nel primo messaggio di questa discussione.


----------



## simone1968 (28 Maggio 2011)

Buongiorno
ho letto con molto interesse tutte le Vostre opinioni ed ho aspettato prima di rispondervi.
Non ci sono spiegazioni o forse tutte hanno un fondo di verità.
Fermo restando la scelta che ho fatto per il bene di mio figlio, ovviamente in questi due ultimi anni mi sono più volte domandato a cosa andavo incontro e se ne valeva la pena e la risposta é : *sì !* E' strano come la stessa situazione vissuta da diverse persone non abbia mai lo stesso epilogo.
Io ero uno di quelli che aveva tremendamente paura che potesse succedere, ma nello stesso tempo ero sicuro che a noi non sarebbe successo; ero quello che, immaginando prima che realmente succedesse il fatto, mi sarei separato subito senza ma e senza se ed invece....; ero quello che dopo la prima volta non mi sarei più fatto ingannare e sarei stato attento ed invece ci sono voluti sei mesi per accorgermi di essere stato fottuto un'altra volta.
Sapete, mi sono molto analizzato in questo tempo....ho la fortuna-sfortuna di passare molto tempo da solo in macchina per il mio lavoro e mi rendo conto che sono stato e sono quanto di più irrazionale avessi mai pensato di essere.
Mi sono reso conto che l'amore, e parlo di quello vero, purtroppo ti rende veramente cieco quasi a volerti proteggere da una situazione devastante salvo poi scoprirla quando è troppo tardi. Credo sia una reazione istintiva al dolore che il tuo animo percepisce, ma la nasconde alla tua mente.
Paura di rimanere solo...certo; ho sempre pensato che la famiglia sia quanto di meglio possiamo avere nella nostra esistenza ed ho combattuto e combatterò per questo.
Non ho la presunzione di pensare che tutti farebbero la stessa scelta e nello stesso tempo non posso dire che sia la più giusta, ma è quanto ho deciso di fare.
Vivo alla giornata, penso che i conti reali con mia moglie li faremo quando saremo soli e solo allora avrò la risposta.
Sapete, un mio caro amico insegnante mi disse una volta che il primo giorno di scuola individua subito i figli di separati; sono bambini, ragazzi apparentemente felici ma inevitabilmente tristi per essere diventati adulti troppo presto ed aver conosciuto le meschinità dell’essere umano.
Voglio davvero questo per lui ? Voglio che la sua vita sia sconvolta tra fine-settimana a casa di uno o dell'altro ? Voglio che sappia che c’è stato un periodo della sua vita in cui sua madre se ne è sbattuta altamente di lui ?
Ho già toccato il fondo del mio dolore……..quello che ho deciso di fare è un passeggiata di salute in confronto !
Non voglio ringraziamenti un giorno per quello che ho fatto, non è successo con mia moglie anzi…, perché lo faccio col cuore e credendoci.
Datemi pure del coglione se Vi dico una volta di più che solo i superbi sono convinti che l’amore per sempre non esista, io ci credo ancora…nonostante tutto, ho solo avuto la sfortuna di fidarmi della persona sbagliata.


----------



## elena (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> 
> ma anche se riesce a fare in modo che non si liberi mai, a lui quanto costa in termini di vita, stress ecc.?
> quanto di lui si spreca in questo sforzo immane?


beh il tempo comunque passerà, suo figlio crescerà e infine i nodi verranno al pettine


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Simone
ho appena letto la tua storia...e ti assicuro che mi ha fatto commuovere...in alcuni punti mi è sembrato di rivivere la mia storia e di "sentire" nuovamente lo stesso dolore provato 1 anno e mezzo fa.....

hai fatto una scelta molto coraggiosa...e ti auguro davvero di poter ritrovare un po di serenità....

un abbraccio,
Simy


----------



## aristocat (28 Maggio 2011)

*Simone*

ma tu la ami ancora?


----------



## Diletta (28 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Dilè, ti vedo un po' distratta oggi...Simone ha scritto tutto nel primo messaggio di questa discussione.



Sì, oggi sono la distrazione in persona (colpevoli anche le gocce di ansiolitico che ho dovuto prendere di prima mattina perché avevo già realizzato che non sarebbe stata giornata...)
Cmq grazie per i ragguagli, ora non ce la farei a leggere tutto il post della prima pagina !!


----------



## Diletta (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> ho letto con molto interesse tutte le Vostre opinioni ed ho aspettato prima di rispondervi.
> Non ci sono spiegazioni o forse tutte hanno un fondo di verità.
> Fermo restando la scelta che ho fatto per il bene di mio figlio, ovviamente in questi due ultimi anni mi sono più volte domandato a cosa andavo incontro e se ne valeva la pena e la risposta é : *sì !* E' strano come la stessa situazione vissuta da diverse persone non abbia mai lo stesso epilogo.
> ...



..allora da quello che dici in fondo la ami ancora, o comunque credi ancora nell'Amore.

Ti volevo solo dire che i bimbi di separati sono senza dubbio tristi e problematici, ma se gli stessi bimbi vivono in un'atmosfera raggelata dall'odio e dalle tensioni, non credo che sia tanto meglio per loro.
Tu e tua moglie non so come vi relazionate e che atmosfera riuscite ad ottenere nella vostra casa. Se è discreta ok., ma pensa comunque anche a te, alla tua serenità, perché gli anni passano, e in fretta anche, e puoi ancora trovare il "risarcimento" affettivo che ti meriti da un'altra persona.
Tu ora dirai: e dove si trova, che sono tutte t...e?


----------



## elena (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> ho letto con molto interesse tutte le Vostre opinioni ed ho aspettato prima di rispondervi.
> Non ci sono spiegazioni o forse tutte hanno un fondo di verità.
> Fermo restando la scelta che ho fatto per il bene di mio figlio, ovviamente in questi due ultimi anni mi sono più volte domandato a cosa andavo incontro e se ne valeva la pena e la risposta é : *sì !* E' strano come la stessa situazione vissuta da diverse persone non abbia mai lo stesso epilogo.
> ...


Beh...in bocca al lupo.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..allora da quello che dici in fondo la ami ancora, o comunque credi ancora nell'Amore.
> 
> Ti volevo solo dire che *i bimbi di separati sono senza dubbio tristi e problematici,* ma se gli stessi bimbi vivono in un'atmosfera raggelata dall'odio e dalle tensioni, non credo che sia tanto meglio per loro.
> Tu e tua moglie non so come vi relazionate e che atmosfera riuscite ad ottenere nella vostra casa. Se è discreta ok., ma pensa comunque anche a te, alla tua serenità, perché gli anni passano, e in fretta anche, e puoi ancora trovare il "risarcimento" affettivo che ti meriti da un'altra persona.
> Tu ora dirai: e dove si trova, che sono tutte t...e?


 ...


----------



## elena (28 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _NON PIU’ TU_
> 
> *Freddi nel sangue scorrono i pensieri*
> *ricordi di quei dì che cari avemmo*
> ...


Alce, è bellissima, ma devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro...


----------



## aristocat (28 Maggio 2011)

Comunque i bambini si accorgono benissimo anche quando mamma e papà hanno problemi e forse non si amano più... e ne soffrono ugualmente, anche con la "famiglia unita" :blank:


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque i bambini si accorgono benissimo anche quando mamma e papà hanno problemi e forse non si amano più... e ne soffrono ugualmente, anche con la "famiglia unita" :blank:


Ciao,

... infatti ... 

 Secondo me, non è la separazione in se o la famiglia unita che determina il benessere o malessere di un bimbo … 



  Ma di come i genitori gestiscono le situazioni … da sposati o da divorziati … 
  Serenità, trasparenza e autenticità sono le chiavi, secondo me … 



  sienne


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque i bambini si accorgono benissimo anche quando mamma e papà hanno problemi e forse non si amano più... e ne soffrono ugualmente, anche con la "famiglia unita" :blank:


Aristocat, assolutamente no se uno è un drago nel mettere quella famosa maschera che abbbiamo io e Simone  Se sei bravo nessuno vedrà l'empia ferita dentro di te, nessuno veedrà il profondo dolore che dilania le tue carni, se  sei bravo tutto non si vedrà, ma tu saprai una cosa...che prima o poi la farai pagare agli attori di questa scarsissima commedia del cazzo.
Simone, ti capiasco e capisco la tua rabbia, ma io adesso che sono calmo posso dirti, non ne vale la pena di stare con tua moglie!!!  NOn so che dirti d'altro, se non che nel tuo caso io avrei ucciso senza alcun riguardo, ma ora per calmo che sono non rischiare di metterti in questa condizione, tua moglie ti metterà becco ancora...anche se tra anni, quando penserà di avere la possibilità di farlo, è solo una lurida puttana di basso rango, se vuoi puoi farci anche dei soldi facendola lavorare di notte, credo che possa essere un lavoro che a lei possa piacere.
Mi spiace per te, davvero, sei una persona con una ferita dentro e so che non si rimarginerà  mai.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> distanza di due anni dalla seconda scoperta, sono molti più i giorni che sto male che quelli in cui mi illudo che forse il peggio è alle spalle.
> Decido di indossare ogni giorno la mia bella maschera, di prendere per mano mia moglie quando usciamo, di dirle “ti amo” anche se non lo credo più,


Ma tutto ciò non ti pesa?
Non ti pesa far finta di vivere bene?
Quanto riesci a sopportare il peso dei giorni in cui stai male e quelli in cui t'illudi?


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2011)

Simone, onestamente, quanto vorresti fare del male al puttaniere e allo psicologo e poi a tua moglie? Questo potrebbe essere un ottimo indicatore della tua rabbia.


----------



## Sabina (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> ho letto con molto interesse tutte le Vostre opinioni ed ho aspettato prima di rispondervi.
> Non ci sono spiegazioni o forse tutte hanno un fondo di verità.
> Fermo restando la scelta che ho fatto per il bene di mio figlio, ovviamente in questi due ultimi anni mi sono più volte domandato a cosa andavo incontro e se ne valeva la pena e la risposta é : *sì !* E' strano come la stessa situazione vissuta da diverse persone non abbia mai lo stesso epilogo.
> ...


Ciao Simone, benvenuto.
Credo tu abbia subito uno dei peggiori tipi di tradimento, posso capire la tua scelta anche se faccio fatica a comprendere come possa esserci un clima di serenità in casa dopo quello che hai scoperto. Tanto di cappello se e' così.
Ho esperienza da anni con i bambini, e non e' assolutamente vero che tutti i figli dei separati sono tristi e che vivono male l'essere sballotati di qua e di la'. I bambini hanno un buon spirito di adattamento seni genitori gli sanno offrire un clima sereno ed equilibrato, sia da separati che da sposati.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bel punto. Non so se sia giusto parlare di "spreco", o "errore" quando una persona sta facendo un suo percorso personale, alla ricerca di una sua consapevolezza.
> A tanti può sembrare uno stillicidio insensato, ma non siamo tutti uguali :condom:


hai ragione
forse "disperde" era più giusto e manco del tutto

la rabbia è a volte utile

ma io ricordo il periodo della mia rabbia
e non mi piaceva la persona che mi cresceva dentro


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque i bambini si accorgono benissimo anche quando mamma e papà hanno problemi e forse non si amano più... e ne soffrono ugualmente, anche con la "famiglia unita" :blank:


 
sì


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2011)

Oh, da questa storia però si capisce  una cosa...che i traditori possono essere anche delle feroci merdacce. Credo che tranne pochi casi di deficienza momentanea, per la maggior parte dei casi di tradimento siamo davanti a persone che non dovrebbero avere il diritto di vivere con delle altre persone, per via del loro egocentrismo enorme, che nel caso degli uomini potrebbe essere una invidia del pene...ma nelle donne che cazzo è???


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, da questa storia però si capisce una cosa...che i traditori *possono essere* anche delle feroci merdacce. Credo che *tranne pochi casi di deficienza momentanea*, per la maggior parte dei casi di tradimento siamo davanti a persone che non dovrebbero avere il diritto di vivere con delle altre persone, per via del loro egocentrismo enorme, che nel caso degli uomini potrebbe essere una invidia del pene...ma nelle donne che cazzo è???


ussignur
mi stai diventando tollerante? :carneval:


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Voglio davvero questo per lui ? Voglio che la sua vita sia sconvolta tra fine-settimana a casa di uno o dell'altro ? Voglio che sappia che c’è stato un periodo della sua vita in cui sua madre se ne è sbattuta altamente di lui ?


E chi glielo direbbe che sua madre se n'è sbattuta altamente? Ha otto anni quindi in caso di separazione resta con lei. Che tu voglia o meno.


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque i bambini si accorgono benissimo anche quando mamma e papà hanno problemi e forse non si amano più... *e ne soffrono ugualmente*, anche con la "famiglia unita" :blank:


Se non di più Ari.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Alce, è bellissima, ma devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro...


Le persone con cui condividiamo così gran parte della nostra vita, laddove con sincerità le abbiamo amate, difficilmente riescono del tutto a smettere di fare parte di noi. A volte rimane di loro una sorta di disegno sbiadito, una sagoma che rimarrà sempre con noi, come la nostra ombra. Al di là del male che possono averci inflitto, anzi a volte a maggior ragione, se il dolore è profondo, questa sorta di sindrome di Stoccolma ci rende vittime compiacenti, se non di nuove ferite, dell'indifferenza per quelle passate.
E pure il rancore o perfino l'odio che proviamo per loro, a loro ci lega con robusti e sottili fili di parole e di situazioni, di emozioni e di istinti, fino a tagliarci le carni, fino a renderci, appunto, di nuovo vittime.


----------



## simone1968 (29 Maggio 2011)

Alce, credo mio malgrado che tu abbia ragione.
Sono stanco, veramente stanco di tutto questo, di tutto quello che ho appena finito di leggere sul forum, di tutto il dolore la rabbia che leggo, che provo.
Vado a dormire.....domani è un altro giorno e forse per culo, mi alzerò, scivolerò, sbatterò la testa e mi dimenticherò di tutto.
Daniele.....la rabbia è un veleno che goccia a goccia ti devasta, non ho ancora trovato l'antidoto purtroppo.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Daniele.....la rabbia è un veleno che goccia a goccia ti devasta, non ho ancora trovato l'antidoto purtroppo.


Simone io per evitare quella rabbia mi sono quasi ucciso...per non uccidere! Non fare cazzate e pensa a te stesso. Adesso ti faccio la domanda bastarda, lei dice di amarti, ma lei ti ama davvero? Te lo dimostra? Fa piccoli e grandi sacrifici per te?


----------



## elena (29 Maggio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le persone con cui condividiamo così gran parte della nostra vita, laddove con sincerità le abbiamo amate, difficilmente riescono del tutto a smettere di fare parte di noi. A volte rimane di loro una sorta di disegno sbiadito, una sagoma che rimarrà sempre con noi, come la nostra ombra. Al di là del male che possono averci inflitto, anzi a volte a maggior ragione, se il dolore è profondo, questa sorta di sindrome di Stoccolma ci rende vittime compiacenti, se non di nuove ferite, dell'indifferenza per quelle passate.
> E pure il rancore o perfino l'odio che proviamo per loro, a loro ci lega con robusti e sottili fili di parole e di situazioni, di emozioni e di istinti, fino a tagliarci le carni, fino a renderci, appunto, di nuovo vittime.


Sì, riesco a capirlo.
Ma tutto questo secondo me non è amore. E' solo ciò che ne resta.


----------



## simone1968 (29 Maggio 2011)

Si....lei adesso mi ama veramente come fu fino a qualche anno fa.
Te lo dico non perchè mi illuda, ma proprio perchè adesso sono assolutamente un'altra persona e il mio "disincanto", tutto quello che lei ha fatto facendomi vedere tutti i suoi limiti, tutta la rabbia che provo ancora verso di lei mi fa vedere le cose molto nitidamente.
Sto assieme a lei dal 1985....ci siamo sposati nel 1993 e quindi qualcosa di lei conosco; ho conosciuto una persona fino al 2007 e ne ho conosciuta un'altra dopo.
Lei adesso è la stessa persona, anzi meglio, di quella che ho amato per tutti questi anni ma nello stesso tempo non posso dimenticare ciò che è stata capace di fare.
Nei giorni "belli" la vedo per quello che è adesso, ma putroppo il più delle volte prevale la persona che è stata.


----------



## simone1968 (29 Maggio 2011)

dimenticavo......ma a me adeso non basta !!


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

Fattli le amanti, facendo in modo di ledere al massimo la dignità di tua moglie e sarai alla pari, ma poi che cosa avrai guadagnato? Niente? Lei ti ama? Sai che per questo a volte firmerei per vendere la mia anima, io non mi fido di nessuno e non credo che nessuno mi amime neppure che mi voglia bene, vivo da solo per me stesso e del resto fingo. Vuoi un consiglio? Pens alla troiazza  che è stata e guardala adesso, goditela per la bella  persona che è ora e siii felice, va!!! 
Ma non dimenticare le cicatrici e se lei avesse qualcosa da dire, ricordale che ti ha fatto? Se hai i soldi fai qualcosa solo per te, qualcosa che comporterò dei sacrifici a tua moglie, ma fallo, divertiti un poco.:up:


----------



## simone1968 (29 Maggio 2011)

Adesso ti dico una cosa che potrebbe sembrarti illogica, ma poi tanto non lo è :
mi ama adesso veramente ? si
penso che in futuro potrebbe rifarlo ? si
I'm just waiting.........
Notte...scendo ai piani "nobili"....bacino al "nanetto" e mi butto in branda !!


----------



## dottor manhattan (29 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Adesso ti dico una cosa che potrebbe sembrarti illogica, ma poi tanto non lo è :
> mi ama adesso veramente ? si
> penso che in futuro potrebbe rifarlo ? si
> I'm just waiting.........
> Notte...scendo ai piani "nobili"....bacino al "nanetto" e mi butto in branda !!


Forse quegli errori, ripetuti, le hanno insegnato comunque qualcosa...se adesso dici che ti ama veramente.

Hai detto che andava già dallo psicologo, per quali motivi? Se è lecito chiederlo.


----------



## simone1968 (29 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Manhattan (bel nick), ha iniziato ad andare dallo psicologo per cercare di migliorare la sua impulsività poi in seguito per purtroppo cercare di affrontare al meglio e superare la malattia terminale di mia suocera; peccato che quella merda tra le varie cose, la spronava a liberare la sua parte istintuale, a liberare la sua parte sessuale....se me lo avesse chiesto quella merda gli avrei confermato che non c'era nessun problema!!
In maniera ricorrente nelle sedute le diceva questa frase : " pensa di farlo con due uomini, due negri", oppure quella volta che le disse "adesso esci, torni dentro e cerchi di sedurmi".....quella volta mia moglie non era ancora la sua amante e quindi rimase interdetta.
Pensa che il ragionamento di base era : "tu devi stare bene con te stessa, se gli altri si inkazzano problemi loro"...ragionamento che ritrovo in molto "psicologi" o presunti tali che "affollano" questo forum !!
Ha lavorato bene....okkio....con questo non ha nessuna giustificazione lo stesso, perchè nessuno l'ha violentata sia ben chiaro.
Pensa che nel 2007 quando scoprii il primo tradimento, lui si stava già facendo lei e quest'ultima mi consigliò di andare a parlare con lui che poteva risolverci molti problemi.
Sai, mi ricordo ancora la sua stretta di mano, la sua storia lacrimevole di come anche a lui fosse successo di essere stato tradito, la solidarietà che mi esprimeva....e il suo bel consiglio finale : "beh...vai anche tu con altre donne !!"....nel frattempo mi guardava con totale naturalezza negli occhi e si faceva mia moglie.......ovviamente mi *vide piangere* e mi disse di ammirarmi per essere riuscito a perdonarla anche se stavo soffrendo...
Questo "elemento", aiuta anche i ragazzini nelle scuole ad uscire dai problemi di droga, questa merda si è scopato una sua amica(non mia moglie) che era andata da lui a farsi aiutare nella crisi con il marito, questa ignobile feccia umana, ed è la cosa che più mi sconvolge si dichiara "*fan di Cristo* !!".
Ti basta?
Se vuoi posso scendere ancora nei vari particolari suoi o degli altri giusto per farti capire il grado di meschinità che c'è in giro
P.s. non sono ovviamente inkazzato con te per la domanda "ti basta"....


----------



## simone1968 (29 Maggio 2011)

Ancora una cosa....certo che lei ha capito i suoi errori....peccato che nell vita io sono dell'idea che gli errori andrebbero pagati di persona e non in condivisione o in maggior quantità da parte degli altri !!


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2011)

Simone, ti sei chiesto perchè l'ha fatto? Dopo tanti anni di correttezza, diciamo. 
Quando c'era qualcosa che non andava voi ne parlavate in coppia molto chiaramente oppure c'erano dei punti d'ombra?...


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2011)

Di sicuro non ha fatto quello che ha fatto perchè si era innamorata. 
Quindi perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Se vuoi posso scendere ancora nei vari particolari suoi o degli altri giusto per farti capire il grado di meschinità che c'è in giro.


Noi traditori lo conosciamo benissimo il grado di meschinità che c'è in giro.
Ti porgo il mio benvenuto, non solo nel forum, ma nel mondo reale.
Fa veramente male leggere la tua disillusione.

Non so che sarà di te. 
A me, col tempo, è passato il senso di schifo che mi suscitava il mondo.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

Simone, lo sai che tu puoi denunciare lo psicologo all'albo per mancanza di professionalità, per aver abusato e direzionato tua moglie (la figura  dello psicologo ha forti poteri sul paziente, un ascendente) in modo tale di avere sesso?  Sai che  gli puoi stroncare la carriera, quindi fallo, che questo è un verme. Ah, ma a questo che gli hai fatto???  Spero che tua moglie non ci vada più da questo coso che si fa chiamare psicologo, mentre io lo definirei vecchio porco.
Io ti dico che potrai credere a  tua moglie, ma fallle anche sapere senza mezzi termini che se scoprissi un suo comportamento disonesto in questo frangente...che non sarai tu a piangere per il dolore ricevuto , a volte delle mezze parole possono essere molto efficaci.
Ma tua moglie ti chiede scusa circa tutti i giorni? Perchè per almeno 5 anni per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe come minimo farlo.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Questo "elemento", aiuta anche i ragazzini nelle scuole ad uscire dai problemi di droga, questa merda si è scopato una sua amica(non mia moglie) che era andata da lui a farsi aiutare nella crisi con il marito, questa ignobile feccia umana, ed è la cosa che più mi sconvolge si dichiara "*fan di Cristo* !!".


Denuncialo sia all'albo professionale per condotta non professionale e denuncialo per quello che ha fatto a tua moglie, lui potrebbe aver instillato in tua moglie il modo per scopare con lui, cosa che poi è divenuta palese anche con altri, semplicemente lui ha avuto una condotta sbagliata in tutto e per tutto ed è facilmente dimostrabile la responsabilità di uno psicologo in queste cose se una sua paziente definisce cosa è successo (tua moglie), se tua moglie ti ama sarà al tuo fianco nel distruggere la vita di quel verme.


----------



## dottor manhattan (29 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Ciao Manhattan (bel nick), ha iniziato ad andare dallo psicologo per cercare di migliorare la sua impulsività poi in seguito per purtroppo cercare di affrontare al meglio e superare la malattia terminale di mia suocera; peccato che quella merda tra le varie cose, la spronava a liberare la sua parte istintuale, a liberare la sua parte sessuale....se me lo avesse chiesto quella merda gli avrei confermato che non c'era nessun problema!!
> In maniera ricorrente nelle sedute le diceva questa frase : " pensa di farlo con due uomini, due negri", oppure quella volta che le disse "adesso esci, torni dentro e cerchi di sedurmi".....quella volta mia moglie non era ancora la sua amante e quindi rimase interdetta.
> Pensa che il ragionamento di base era : "tu devi stare bene con te stessa, se gli altri si inkazzano problemi loro"...ragionamento che ritrovo in molto "psicologi" o presunti tali che "affollano" questo forum !!
> Ha lavorato bene....okkio....con questo non ha nessuna giustificazione lo stesso, perchè nessuno l'ha violentata sia ben chiaro.
> ...


Da bambino mi piacevano da morire i supereroi, come vedi ancora adesso e me ne sono scelto uno "atipico", un po' diverso dall'idea che ne avevo da piccolo.
Perchè in realtà, quello che siamo e come siamo fatti, purtroppo o per fortuna, resta tale e ci accompagna per tutta la vita.
Ma c'è sempre un margine di cambiamento in noi, nel bene o nel male.
E' un dato imprescindibile, vale a dire che riguarda anche le persone che giudichi come tua moglie, come "categoria".

Mi basta e avanza tutto quello che hai detto sul "dottore", scendere maniacalmente nei particolari non serve a nessuno.
Mi interessava solo sapere il periodo storico nel quale tua moglie decise di mettersi in cura.

Hai detto che lei l'ha fatto per cercare di controllare la sua impulsività.
Questo e quello che tu sai, ma lei con che animo pensi abbia preso quella decisione? Non ritieni che i motivi fossero legati in qualche modo alle vicende che poi si sono susseguite? Se vai dallo psicologo per determinati motivi e questo agisce compromettendo ulteriormente la situazione, mi sembra chiaro come tua moglie possa essersi ritrovata in fondo ad un baratro. Quello che è successo dopo potrebbero essere solo conseguenze. Oppure credi che quando decise di andare dallo psicologo era perchè avessero già una relazione?

Ripeti continuamente che lei non ha giustificazioni. 
Certo, lei ha sbagliato e nei tuoi confronti può averne o meno, questo lo decidi tu, nel pieno dei tuoi diritti. Ricorda però che hai scelto di conviverci, quindi dovrai dare una giustificazione a te stesso.
Giustificarla o meno ha poca importanza, quello che ha fatto, l'ha fatto, punto. Cercare di capirla è un'altra cosa e serve più a te che a lei.


----------



## dottor manhattan (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Denuncialo sia all'albo professionale per condotta non professionale e denuncialo per quello che ha fatto a tua moglie, lui potrebbe aver instillato in tua moglie il modo per scopare con lui, cosa che poi è divenuta palese anche con altri, semplicemente lui ha avuto una condotta sbagliata in tutto e per tutto ed è facilmente dimostrabile la responsabilità di uno psicologo in queste cose se una sua paziente definisce cosa è successo (tua moglie), se tua moglie ti ama sarà al tuo fianco nel distruggere la vita di quel verme.


Daniele, lui ha scelto te come esempio.

Eppure, in questo momento, ne sono certo, ha bisogno del contrario.
Inasprire la "battaglia" non credo serva a molto per il suo futuro, meglio investire le energie laddove servono realmente.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Hai detto che lei l'ha fatto per cercare di controllare la sua impulsività.
> Questo e quello che tu sai, ma lei con che animo pensi abbia preso quella decisione? Non ritieni che i motivi fossero legati in qualche modo alle vicende che poi si sono susseguite? Se vai dallo psicologo per determinati motivi e questo agisce compromettendo ulteriormente la situazione, mi sembra chiaro come tua moglie possa essersi ritrovata in fondo ad un baratro. Quello che è successo dopo potrebbero essere solo conseguenze.


Sono altamente convinto di questo che ha detto Dottor Manhattan, tale uomopuò aver peggiorato i problemi di tua moglie solo per avere sesso, il resto è tutta conseguenza del pessimo lavoro (che ti ricordo tu e tua moglie avete pagato) che lo psicologo ha attuato per avere il suo pene altamente spolverato.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Daniele, lui ha scelto te come esempio.
> 
> Eppure, in questo momento, ne sono certo, ha bisogno del contrario.
> Inasprire la "battaglia" non credo serva a molto per il suo futuro, meglio investire le energie laddove servono realmente.


Quello psicologo va denunciato in quanto è un pericolo nella sua professione, può fare del male a tante persone e probabilmente a tente ne ha fatte. Prima si pensa alle cose importanti, poi si pensa alle frivolezze, un manipolatore di menti in giro a pagamento è da rendere innocuo. E poi se la moglie lo sosterrà in questo il problema si sposterà da lei a lui, con relativa riconquista della fiducia nella sua moglie. Il problema? Sarà la fine della carriera di un uomo, ma credo che sia un prezzo bassissimo per un guadagno altissimo, in fondo la vita di un verme non vale tanto, tale psicologo può pur andare a spalare merda per mantenersi.


----------



## dottor manhattan (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono altamente convinto di questo che ha detto Dottor Manhattan, tale uomopuò aver peggiorato i problemi di tua moglie solo per avere sesso, il resto è tutta conseguenza del pessimo lavoro (che ti ricordo tu e tua moglie avete pagato) che lo psicologo ha attuato per avere il suo pene altamente spolverato.


Quindi stiamo attenti ai capri espiatori, anche ai fantasmi, il problema è più vasto.


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quello psicologo va denunciato in quanto è un pericolo nella sua professione, può fare del male a tante persone e probabilmente a tente ne ha fatte. Prima si pensa alle cose importanti, poi si pensa alle frivolezze, un manipolatore di menti in giro a pagamento è da rendere innocuo.


Questo è vero, ha infranto il suo codice deontologico


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Questo è vero, ha infranto il suo codice deontologico


Io ho avuto a che fare con psicologi...una loro azione sbagliata può trasformarti in tutt'altra persona usando una manipolazione efficace, dapprima prendono la tua fiducia dopo tu li seguirai convinto che sia per il tuo bene, potrebbero farti fare di tutto se sol volessero, ma per questo c'è il loro albo a fare da garante e se qualcuno esce fuori come questo verme perde la sua carriera, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Ciao Manhattan (bel nick), ha iniziato ad andare dallo psicologo per cercare di migliorare la sua impulsività poi in seguito per purtroppo cercare di affrontare al meglio e superare la malattia terminale di mia suocera; peccato che quella merda tra le varie cose, la spronava a liberare la sua parte istintuale, a liberare la sua parte sessuale....se me lo avesse chiesto quella merda gli avrei confermato che non c'era nessun problema!!
> In maniera ricorrente nelle sedute le diceva questa frase : " pensa di farlo con due uomini, due negri", oppure quella volta che le disse "adesso esci, torni dentro e cerchi di sedurmi".....quella volta mia moglie non era ancora la sua amante e quindi rimase interdetta.
> Pensa che il ragionamento di base era : "tu devi stare bene con te stessa, se gli altri si inkazzano problemi loro"...*ragionamento che ritrovo in molto "psicologi" o presunti tali che "affollano" questo forum !!*
> Ha lavorato bene....okkio....con questo non ha nessuna giustificazione lo stesso, perchè nessuno l'ha violentata sia ben chiaro.
> ...


occhio però
che solitamente qui dentro si insiste in questo consiglio nei confronti di traditi che cercano di fare i salti mortali per metabolizzare a forza comportamenti che li hanno feriti

sui dettagli di quello psicologo calo un velo pietoso (pietoso per me, non per lui) di disgusto


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quindi stiamo attenti ai capri espiatori, anche ai fantasmi, il problema è più vasto.


Anche perchè dietro a quel tradimento portato avanti con quelle modalità, c'è dietro sicuramente un malessere profondo e complesso; non è tutta farina del sacco dello "psicologo" però bisogna segnalare all'organo competente che quel "guru" ha le sue responsabilità e va sanzionato, se non proprio radiato dal suo Albo.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche perchè dietro a quel tradimento portato avanti con quelle modalità, c'è dietro sicuramente un malessere profondo e complesso; non è tutta farina del sacco dello "psicologo" però bisogna segnalare all'organo competente che quel "guru" ha le sue responsabilità e va sanzionato, se non proprio radiato dal suo Albo.


Aristocat, un comportamento così trufaldino penso possa essere passabile di radiazione dall'albo. Una cosa che può fare Simone è denunciarlo agli organi competenti. Il primo tradimento di certo non dipende da questo, ma ho paura che quelli successivi siano stati sviluppati dal lavoro dello psicologo sulle vulnerabilità della moglie di Simone, viste anche le dinamiche quasi da film porno, degradanti per la peersona e così via.


----------



## Sabina (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quello psicologo va denunciato in quanto è un pericolo nella sua professione, può fare del male a tante persone e probabilmente a tente ne ha fatte. Prima si pensa alle cose importanti, poi si pensa alle frivolezze, un manipolatore di menti in giro a pagamento è da rendere innocuo. E poi se la moglie lo sosterrà in questo il problema si sposterà da lei a lui, con relativa riconquista della fiducia nella sua moglie. Il problema? Sarà la fine della carriera di un uomo, ma credo che sia un prezzo bassissimo per un guadagno altissimo, in fondo la vita di un verme non vale tanto, tale psicologo può pur andare a spalare merda per mantenersi.


E' vero, va denunciato all'albo. E' un dovere nei confronti degli altri utenti che chiederanno aiuto, e chi lo fa e' una persona fragile, facile da manipolare.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' vero, va denunciato all'albo. E' un dovere nei confronti degli altri utenti che chiederanno aiuto, e chi lo fa e' una persona fragile, facile da manipolare.


Io uno psicologo del genere lo reputo un criminale, una di quelle persone capaci di manipolare le persone per farsi dare tutti i soldi che hanno (e chissà se lo ha mai fatto), i criminali di questa risma vanno fermati, le altre cavolate sono secondarie quando si finisce vittime di un criminale, a tutto il suo tempo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2011)

*Simone*

Be la colpa è squisitamente solo tua....! Questa è la conferma di ciò che sostengo da anni...UN TRADIMENTO NON VA MAI PERDONATO.....!!!!!Il resto è il solito scempio...vetri rotti....cazzotti a chi non c'entra un cazzo....basterebbe avere un minimo di dignità e dar un calcio nelle chiappe alla vera colpevole caro simone.......!!


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
> Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
> ...


Incredibile quanti punti in comune hai con la mia storia. L'averla beccata grazie a key logger, facebook, un amico di cui ti fidavi...

Però il mio finale è diverso: a me la batosta inizialmente mi ha piegato, ora invece mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla natura umana.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Simone...

Leggendo ho cambiato opinione almeno un paio di volte...

All'inizio pensavo di scriverti... lei ti ha stuprato l'anima, vero... ma tu continui a stuprartela da solo rimanendo in una storia umiliante, marcia, puzzolente... solo Rabarbaro potrebbe trovare le espressioni più calzanti...

Poi ho letto che ritieni che ora tua moglie ti ami davvero, che sia davvero cambiata...

Infine ho letto del comportamento criminale del suo psicologo...
Lui si  è approfittato di lei. Quando vai in cura da uno psicologo divieni estremamente vulnerabile alle sue parole, si crea un rapporto tale, una sorta di "dipendenza" che, perdonami, mi fa ritenere che andare a letto con lui sia da imputare per la maggior parte a quello schifoso...

Adesso, quello che penso.. in realtà è solo una speranza... è che con gli anni tua moglie riesca a ripagarti del tuo dolore e dei tuoi sacrifici.
Anni, di certo, non mesi, sei stato troppo male. Ma chissà... io ci spero...

Un abbraccio.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2011)

*Andiamo così.....*

L'amico si tromba la moglie.....è la colpa è dell'amico......lo psicologo si tromba la moglie quindi è uno schifoso.....che non si doveva approfittare....!Ma sta donna con le mutande ballerine colpe non ne ha?Gli son finiti in tanti fra le gambe.....sarà che è una grande zoccola?E no ragazzi.....diciamo le cose come stanno dai.....!!Poi lui vuole una zoccola?Ok.....ma cosnapevole della natura di questa donna...!E smettiamola di incolpare il furbo....perchè le stesse colpe le ha il coione...!!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amico si tromba la moglie.....è la colpa è dell'amico......lo psicologo si tromba la moglie quindi è uno schifoso.....che non si doveva approfittare....!Ma sta donna con le mutande ballerine colpe non ne ha?Gli son finiti in tanti fra le gambe.....sarà che è una grande zoccola?E no ragazzi.....diciamo le cose come stanno dai.....!!Poi lui vuole una zoccola?Ok.....ma cosnapevole della natura di questa donna...!E smettiamola di incolpare il furbo....perchè le stesse colpe le ha il coione...!!



Posso concordare sul giudizio espresso sulla moglie.
Non la voglio assolvere.

Questo non toglie che gli psicologi hanno un codice deontologico che dovrebbe essere granitico proprio perchè nella loro posizione è facilissimo approfittarsi di una paziente o di un paziente.

Io ragiono su quello che è ora. Lui dice che è convinto che lei lo ami. Mi limito a sperare che questo possa portare frutti buoni.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2011)

*Ok*

D'accordo sul codice deontologico non rispettato....per il resto la moglie è di uno squallore raro...è proprio indecoroso in situazioni simili parlare d'amore.....!!Certe persone hanno le corna nel dna....!!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo sul codice deontologico non rispettato....per il resto la moglie è di uno squallore raro...è proprio indecoroso in situazioni simili parlare d'amore.....!!Certe persone hanno le corna nel dna....!!


Vabbe' Oscu' ma mo' gjie tocca abbozza'...

stanno i figli di mezzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2011)

*Stermi*

Come no....contenti loro....!!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....contenti loro....!!


La moglie, sicuro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Simone...
> 
> Leggendo ho cambiato opinione almeno un paio di volte...
> 
> ...


Io non capisco una cosa...
Una mia carissima amica...fa la psichiatra.
Dopo aver sentenziato che ogni psicoterapia con me fallirebbe, perchè se solo mi sento attaccato o avverto un pericolo dietro la collina, bombardo a nastro, e innesco meccanismi di difesa micidiali...mi disse che lei non potrebbe mai farmi da psicoterapeuta...dato che mi conosce ( e non sto parlando di letto), ma di conoscenza che esula dal contesto.
Mi ha sempre detto che devi essere super neutrale...
Per esempio lei sostiene che nella crisi di coppia...il coniuge diventa proprio il tuo peggior nemico...non può essere MAI obiettivo...

Però ti confesso una cosa...
Tra le mie visioni oniriche...ci sono io e una donna...
Scopiamo come ricci...ci sfiniamo a furia di sesso...ne combianiamo di ogni erba un fascio...
Finiamo assieme da un psicoterapeuta...e lei inizia a raccontare tutto quel che combiniamo...e dice...Ma dottore siamo perversi io e lui? Per noi due sono cose bellissime...e io rincaro la dose...
Il psicoterapeuta ha i sudori da tutte le parti deve correre in bagno...e finchè lui corre in bagno...io e lei ridiamo come pazzi e ci diciamo...Aahahahahaah...combinata pure questa...

Mai sentito dire che tra medico e paziente ci possa essere sesso...anzi...un mio amico fa il ginecologo...e mi ha raccontato cosa può capitare se non stai attento...

Poi ohi, ho ben visto...per esempio...tutte le donne che hanno avuto il problema di mia moglie...sono pazze per quell'omino piccolino che le ha operate...mah...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
> Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
> ...


 sinceramente penso che lei sia una donna che non ha rispetto per sé e per gli altri ma neppure tu ne hai nei tuoi confronti .
è inutile vomitare disprezzo in lungo e in largo se non si ha il coraggio di troncare una situazione del genere.
non si recupera un rapporto dopo certi comportamenti e tuo figlio ha diritto ad un padre che sia sereno, senza questi rancori e mancanza totale di autostima


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2011)

Simone ho appena finito di leggere il tuo post d'apertura e ti rispondo sull'onda delle reazioni, molto irrazionali, che la lettura stessa mi ha suscitato, poi conterò fino a 10 e cercherò, mio malgrado di dartene un'altra un pò meno........incazzata ? 

Fossi in te prenderei tua moglie, con una scusa di vacanza me la porterei in Jamaica, e sempre con una scusa me la scorderei in uno di quei ghetti di Kingston abitata solo da neri; mi assicurerei che gli abitanti di sesso maschile dello stesso ghetto si premunissero di usare la stessa come cum-bucket (se guglate per vedere cosa significa vi avverto che non è per stomaci deboli) per il resto dei suoi giorni. 

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

9 e 1/12

10

Quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno detto che in questo momento devi guadagnare rispetto per te stesso, e non puoi farlo nel modo che hai scelto....

PS: Fai radiare lo psicologo.


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2011)

Quoro tuba, soprattutto sullo psicologo! 
..però mi risparmio la googlata...:carneval:


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Simone ho appena finito di leggere il tuo post d'apertura e ti rispondo sull'onda delle reazioni, molto irrazionali, che la lettura stessa mi ha suscitato, poi conterò fino a 10 e cercherò, mio malgrado di dartene un'altra un pò meno........incazzata ?
> 
> Fossi in te prenderei tua moglie, con una scusa di vacanza me la porterei in Jamaica, e sempre con una scusa me la scorderei in uno di quei ghetti di Kingston abitata solo da neri; mi assicurerei che gli abitanti di sesso maschile dello stesso ghetto si premunissero di usare la stessa come cum-bucket (se guglate per vedere cosa significa vi avverto che non è per stomaci deboli) per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> 
> ...


Secondo me fa un regalo troppo bello a sua moglie.

Io ci porterei lo psicologo.

E comunque il cum-bucket è OLD ormai.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Simone ha accusato abbondantemente la moglie e non ha mai detto di aver cercato capri espiatori tra coloro ai quali lei si sia concessa.

Lo fa a tal punto che in ogni suo post replica il suo totale disaccordo anche solo con chi cerca di trovarle giustificazioni dia alcun genere. E' stato molto chiaro.

E' coerente e lucido, ma combattuto, è bisogna vedere solo fin quando questo suo stato, comunque di equilibrio personale, resti tale e costante nel tempo. Il problema è che il tempo cambierà ogni cosa.

Sono d'accordo con Nausicaa che possa esserci comunque speranza. Conosciamo solo il lato oscuro della moglie di Simone, darle tutti in coro della "troia" è altrettanto disgustoso quanto le sue azioni.
Non è detto che lei perseveri, non la conosciamo intellettualmente.
Io la vedo solo persa, in trappola....per quanto riguarda il sesso quello piace a tutti più o meno in egual misura. Sesso che, esasperato come nella storia di Simone, acquisisce connotati completamente diversi dai soliti luoghi comuni.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Simone ha accusato abbondantemente la moglie e non ha mai detto di aver cercato capri espiatori tra coloro ai quali lei si sia concessa.
> 
> Lo fa a tal punto che in ogni suo post replica il suo totale disaccordo anche solo con chi cerca di trovarle giustificazioni dia alcun genere. E' stato molto chiaro.
> 
> ...


 :up::up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up::up:


Simy, tu sei una brava ragazza.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Simy, tu sei una brava ragazza.


 Grazie DM! :forza:


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Simone ha accusato abbondantemente la moglie e non ha mai detto di aver cercato capri espiatori tra coloro ai quali lei si sia concessa.
> 
> Lo fa a tal punto che in ogni suo post replica il suo totale disaccordo anche solo con chi cerca di trovarle giustificazioni dia alcun genere. E' stato molto chiaro.
> 
> ...


Io credo invece che vi siano dei limiti che la moglie del nostro amico ha ampiamente superato.

Io sono per lo sminuire il tradimento, sono per il perdono a prescindere, ma qui francamente non vedo vie di uscita.

Anche perchè non è solo questione di perdonare quella persona, il problema è che ai suoi occhi quella non è più la persona che conosceva.

Ora, io sono un pezzo di pane (tradimento a parte), un bravo ragazzo, sensibile e comprensivo, sono passato sopra al tradimento di un amico (e ti assicuro che già quello manderebbe a fanculo il 90% delle relazioni), ma non potrei passare sopra al tradimento con lo psicologo.

Io mi sentirei preso in giro, o comunque considererei mia moglie una persona malata... ergo: una ninfomane.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Simone ha accusato abbondantemente la moglie e non ha mai detto di aver cercato capri espiatori tra coloro ai quali lei si sia concessa.
> 
> Lo fa a tal punto che in ogni suo post replica il suo totale disaccordo anche solo con chi cerca di trovarle giustificazioni dia alcun genere. E' stato molto chiaro.
> 
> ...


Doc, saper fare la troia (o troio perchè vale anche al maschile) non è da tutti, ci vogliono gli attributi, cervello, e tante altre cose. Per me una donna (o un uomo) come la moglie di Simon non è una troia, è semplicemente una stupida.....

Ti piace il sesso, anche quello extra coniugale ? Fallo......non saresti mica la prima e nessuno si assurge a novello Catone il Censore....ma consigliare al marito di andare in cura dallo stesso psicologo a cui tu nel frattempo lucidi il piffero mi sembra di una cattiveria veramente gratuita....


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Doc, saper fare la troia (o troio perchè vale anche al maschile) non è da tutti, ci vogliono gli attributi, cervello, e tante altre cose. Per me una donna (o un uomo) come la moglie di Simon non è una troia, è semplicemente una stupida.....
> 
> Ti piace il sesso, anche quello extra coniugale ? Fallo......non saresti mica la prima e nessuno si assurge a novello Catone il Censore....ma consigliare al marito di andare in cura dallo stesso psicologo a cui tu nel frattempo lucidi il piffero mi sembra di una cattiveria veramente gratuita....



Ma infatti, è l'ingenuità e/o la cattiveria che sorprendono, non la zoccolaggine in se.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo invece che vi siano dei limiti che la moglie del nostro amico ha ampiamente superato.
> 
> Io sono per lo sminuire il tradimento, sono per il perdono a prescindere, ma qui francamente non vedo vie di uscita.
> 
> ...


 Sicuramente ha superato dei limiti...ma cosa cambia se al posto dello psicologo ci fosse stato il macellaio o il dentista? 

il fatto che lo psicologo abbia sbagliato e debba essere "radiato" è un dato di fatto ma non riesco a vedere una "gravità" di tradimento maggiore rispetto ad altri!


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sicuramente ha superato dei limiti...ma cosa cambia se al posto dello psicologo ci fosse stato il macellaio o il dentista?
> 
> il fatto che lo psicologo abbia sbagliato e debba essere "radiato" è un dato di fatto ma non riesco a vedere una "gravità" di tradimento maggiore rispetto ad altri!


Perchè quella santa donna gli ha pure procurato il cliente (suo marito) all'amante? :unhappy:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo invece che vi siano dei limiti che la moglie del nostro amico ha ampiamente superato.
> 
> Io sono per lo sminuire il tradimento, sono per il perdono a prescindere, ma qui francamente non vedo vie di uscita.
> 
> ...


E tu pensi che Simone non ne sia cosciente?

Ho tirato in ballo io la questione sullo psicologo, mi meraviglia come il flusso di pensieri si sia concentrato tutto su di lui.

Non si ragiona in modo obiettivo cosi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè quella santa donna gli ha pure procurato il cliente all'amante? :unhappy:



Come già detto, uno psicologo ha un grande potere sul paziente.
E se la moglie in quel modo avesse cercato di farsi aiutare a uscirne?

*Per tutti gli altri amanti non discuto*, ma in quest'unico caso non riesco a considerarla colpevole più che al 20%
E' una sorta di plagio.


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E tu pensi che Simone non ne sia cosciente?
> 
> Ho tirato in ballo io la questione sullo psicologo, mi meraviglia come il flusso di pensieri si sia concentrato tutto su di lui.
> 
> Non si ragiona in modo obiettivo cosi.



Mah, il mondo è bello perchè è vario, però sinceramente non vedo come si possa recuperare una situazione del genere. 

Non vedo rispetto, non vedo pentimento, non vedo  lucidità, non vedo serietà... a prescindere da chi sia l'amante.


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sicuramente ha superato dei limiti...ma cosa cambia se al posto dello *psicologo* ci fosse stato il macellaio o il dentista?
> 
> il fatto che lo psicologo abbia sbagliato e debba essere "radiato" è un dato di fatto ma non riesco a vedere una "gravità" di tradimento maggiore rispetto ad altri!


E' come un confessore per alcune persone  si confessano cose che a nessuno affideresti  ... ci si mette a nudo di tutto :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè quella santa donna gli ha pure procurato il cliente (suo marito) all'amante? :unhappy:


 secondo me si sta incentrando tutto sul discorso "psicologo" e non si sta analizzando a pieno la situazione!

nessuno sta dicendo che è una santa donna...ma forse bisognerebbe guardare oltre e non focalizzare solo l'attenzione sullo psicologo.

se lo avesse tradito con un amico o con un perfetto sconosciuto....o con il panettiere dove magari simone si ferma ogni giorno a prendere il latte? non è tradimento lo stesso?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sicuramente ha superato dei limiti...ma cosa cambia se al posto dello psicologo ci fosse stato il macellaio o il dentista?
> 
> il fatto che lo psicologo abbia sbagliato e debba essere "radiato" è un dato di fatto ma non riesco a vedere una "gravità" di tradimento maggiore rispetto ad altri!


Simy, guardala così: lei si tromba il fornaio, e poi dice al marito "Caro il pane vallo a comprare da coso, che ha degli sfilatini che mi piacciono tanto"....e il fornaio, quando il poveretto si presenta al bancone lo prende pure per il culo. Significa volerlo vedere proprio umiliato stò poro cristo. Delle due l'una: o sei stupida, o sei cattiva......


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come già detto, uno psicologo ha un grande potere sul paziente.
> E se la moglie in quel modo avesse cercato di farsi aiutare a uscirne?
> 
> *Per tutti gli altri amanti non discuto*, ma in quest'unico caso non riesco a considerarla colpevole più che al 20%
> E' una sorta di plagio.


Dai Nau... ma come si fa a trombarsi lo psicologo? E roba da Benny Hill Show su!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, il mondo è bello perchè è vario, però sinceramente non vedo come si possa recuperare una situazione del genere.
> 
> *Non vedo rispetto, non vedo pentimento, non vedo  lucidità, non vedo serietà... a prescindere da chi sia l'amante*.



E invece io alla fine mi sono concentrata unicamente su quel che dice Simone... che lui prova schifo ma che vede che lei lo ama, e che fa di tutto per dimostrarglielo.
Facendomi così sperare che chissà, passando gli *anni*...


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come già detto, uno psicologo ha un grande potere sul paziente.
> E se la moglie in quel modo avesse cercato di farsi aiutare a uscirne?
> 
> *Per tutti gli altri amanti non discuto*, ma in quest'unico caso non riesco a considerarla colpevole più che al 20%
> E' una sorta di plagio.


:up:


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me si sta incentrando tutto sul discorso "psicologo" e non si sta analizzando a pieno la situazione!
> 
> nessuno sta dicendo che è una santa donna...ma forse bisognerebbe guardare oltre e non focalizzare solo l'attenzione sullo psicologo.
> 
> se lo avesse tradito con un amico o con un perfetto sconosciuto....o con il panettiere dove magari simone si ferma ogni giorno a prendere il latte? non è tradimento lo stesso?



Per me il caso è perso in partenza a prescindere dallo psicologo.

Però questo dettaglio dà un qualcosa di cinematografico al tutto.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' come un confessore per alcune persone  si confessano cose che a nessuno affideresti  ... ci si mette a nudo di tutto :mrgreen:


 sicuramente Marì..non lo metto in dubbio! ma per me non si può fare una scala di "tradimenti" sono tutti uguali...
ci sono persone che tradiscono con i migliori amici del proprio partner o addirittura con fratelli/sorelle...e non sono altrettanto gravi?


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Per me il caso è perso in partenza a prescindere dallo psicologo.*
> 
> Però questo dettaglio dà un qualcosa di cinematografico al tutto.


 Questo è un altro discorso!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai Nau... ma come si fa a trombarsi lo psicologo? E roba da Benny Hill Show su!



Mai sentito parlare di transfer?
Io non sono psicologa nè ho studiato psicologia, ma una delle cose più ovvie che accadono quando uno comincia ad aprirsi con lo psicologo è un desiderio di tipo sessuale (che ovviamente nasce da altre cose e bla bla bla)
Se lo psicologo non argina, e *sa *che deve arginare, succedono casini.
In questo caso, altro che arginare, lui l'ha spinta a privilegiare certi pensieri, hai letto cose le diceva? Si è approfittato di lei, come se le avesse messo una droga nel bicchiere.


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Ma qui si parla di plagio, io penso che la moglie sia al 100% colpevole del primo tradimento, ma lo psicologo ha sfruttato una donna in crisi con se stessa per farla tradire ancora e ancora, sapendo che non facendola guarire lei sarebbe finita in suo potere. Sesso, facile e a pagamento, nel senso che lui veniva oltretutto pagato.


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di transfer?
> Io non sono psicologa nè ho studiato psicologia, ma una delle cose più ovvie che accadono quando uno comincia ad aprirsi con lo psicologo è un desiderio di tipo sessuale (che ovviamente nasce da altre cose e bla bla bla)
> Se lo psicologo non argina, e *sa *che deve arginare, succedono casini.
> In questo caso, altro che arginare, lui l'ha spinta a privilegiare certi pensieri, hai letto cose le diceva? Si è approfittato di lei, come se le avesse messo una droga nel bicchiere.


Scusate ma non ci sto a questo gioco della deresponsabilizzazione della moglie.

Mi riesce davvero difficile.

Ma auguro felicità al nostro amico, qualunque cosa questa significhi.


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di transfer?
> Io non sono psicologa nè ho studiato psicologia, ma una delle cose più ovvie che accadono quando uno comincia ad aprirsi con lo psicologo è un desiderio di tipo sessuale (che ovviamente nasce da altre cose e bla bla bla)
> Se lo psicologo non argina, e *sa *che deve arginare, succedono casini.
> In questo caso, altro che arginare, lui l'ha spinta a privilegiare certi pensieri, hai letto cose le diceva? Si è approfittato di lei, come se le avesse messo una droga nel bicchiere.


:up::up::up:
Quoto, concordo e approvo.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come già detto, uno psicologo ha un grande potere sul paziente.
> *E se la moglie in quel modo avesse cercato di farsi aiutare a uscirne?*
> 
> *Per tutti gli altri amanti non discuto*, ma in quest'unico caso non riesco a considerarla colpevole più che al 20%
> E' una sorta di plagio.


Non dimenticare che esiste l'aggravante della recidivicità. Anche col primo amante tirava in mezzo il marito: "Caro, posso uscire a prendere il caffè con tizio che è tanto depresso e solo i miei soffocotti riescono a farlo stare meglio ?".

Ripeto: ti puoi trombare anche un reggimento di alpini...ma c'è modo e modo...quello scelto dalla tizia è assolutamente il più cattivo (o stupido).


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ci sto a questo gioco della deresponsabilizzazione della moglie.
> 
> Mi riesce davvero difficile.
> 
> Ma auguro felicità al nostro amico, qualunque cosa questa significhi.


Nessuno lo sta facendo qui, tutti concordano sugli errori della moglie.

Sono i moventi quelli che vanno considerati.


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente Marì..non lo metto in dubbio! ma per me non si può fare una scala di "tradimenti" sono tutti uguali...
> *ci sono persone che tradiscono con i migliori amici del proprio partner o addirittura con fratelli/sorelle...e non sono altrettanto gravi?*



Certamente ... la signora e' stata molto leggera, non ha avuto il minimo tatto, rispetto, sensibilita' nei confronti di suo marito ... non gli ha saputo salvare almeno la faccia pubblica ... echecazzz, ma siamo bestie?


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non dimenticare che esiste l'aggravante della recidivicità. Anche col primo amante tirava in mezzo il marito: "Caro, posso uscire a prendere il caffè con tizio che è tanto depresso e solo i miei soffocotti riescono a farlo stare meglio ?".
> 
> Ripeto: ti puoi trombare anche un reggimento di alpini...ma c'è modo e modo...quello scelto dalla tizia è assolutamente il più cattivo (o stupido).


 o magari subdolo visto che ha la scusa per dire al marito la verità in merito a dove sta e con chi sta....ma ovviamente no in merito a cosa fa


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certamente ... la signora e' stata molto leggera, non ha avuto il minimo tatto, rispetto, sensibilita' nei confronti di suo marito ... non gli ha saputo salvare almeno la faccia pubblica ... echecazzz, ma siamo bestie?


 ma no solo con lo psicologo...anche quando ha voluto "aiutare" l'amico depresso! 
è per questo chee dico che ci stiamo focalizzando troppo sullo psicologo e troppo poco sulla moglie di Simone! 
la signora è subdola e calcolatrice...


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no solo con lo psicologo...anche quando ha voluto "aiutare" l'amico depresso!
> è per questo chee dico che ci stiamo focalizzando troppo sullo psicologo e troppo poco sulla moglie di Simone!
> *la signora è subdola e calcolatrice*...



E' leggera.:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no solo con lo psicologo...anche quando ha voluto "aiutare" l'amico depresso!
> è per questo chee dico che ci stiamo focalizzando troppo sullo psicologo e troppo poco sulla moglie di Simone!
> la signora è subdola e calcolatrice...


Ed è meglio di una aspirapolvere folletto per quanti cazzi riesce ad aspirare con una sola balla!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed è meglio di una aspirapolvere folletto per quanti cazzi riesce ad aspirare con una sola balla!!! :mrgreen:


  DANIE' ma sei sempre il solito!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' leggera.:mrgreen:


vabbè chiamiamola "leggera"


----------



## Match Point (30 Maggio 2011)

ma veramente se stai cosí male non puoi lasciare tua moglie?Io credo che con il tempo tuo figlio capirá crescendo!creo che alla fine sarebbe una situazione molto piú sana per tutti, capisco che per lui era una situazione strana ed essendo in vacanza con i nonni nel loro appartamento, stesse soffrendo, ma penso che con il tempo soffrirebbe di piú a vedere la situazione di tensione che c'é fra voi in casa.


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Simone, tralasciando tua moglie folletto, tu, cosa vuoi tu.
Vuoi vendetta? Vuoi giustizia? Chiedi e ti sarà dato, non temere che posso essere molto cattivo nelle mie idee.Adesso hai l'opportunità di rinascere con lei...o di farla cadere in un baratro di depressione e fare in modo che si faccia tanto male, ma davvero tanto, cosa vuoi davvero? Giustizia e un futuro con lei o vendetta?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Simone ho appena finito di leggere il tuo post d'apertura e ti rispondo sull'onda delle reazioni, molto irrazionali, che la lettura stessa mi ha suscitato, poi conterò fino a 10 e cercherò, mio malgrado di dartene un'altra un pò meno........incazzata ?
> 
> Fossi in te prenderei tua moglie, con una scusa di vacanza me la porterei in Jamaica, e sempre con una scusa me la scorderei in uno di quei ghetti di Kingston abitata solo da neri; mi assicurerei che gli abitanti di sesso maschile dello stesso ghetto si premunissero di usare la stessa come cum-bucket (se guglate per vedere cosa significa vi avverto che non è per stomaci deboli) per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> 
> ...



Dai Tuba esageri...
Ma magari...le regali...così un piacere immenso...
Capisco che in qualche maniera anche tu sia molto deluso dalle donne e che qualcuna ti abbia pesantemente ferito come non mai...
Ma...
Mi pare di capire ancora una volta...che i casini nascono dalle cose non condivise...
Se fossero condivise...il discorso cambia...
Te lo dico rimembrando quella volta che la dea fortuna mi baciò in fronte...e ancora mi ricordo come fui trattato...ma fui dentro un gioco eh?
Lei quando fummo in quella stanza chiamò con il cellulare...e disse...ehi caro, sono al hotel, tal dei tali, con un tizio...pensami....Poi mi disse..." Lui sa che sono qui, fai il deficente e vedi cosa ti capita!"....poi disse..." COm'è che dici che le donne non sono bone da niente a letto? Adesso vedrai!"...

Io non penso che la moglie di simone sia malata...anzi...è che ha una sessualità fatta in un certo modo...e che andrebbe bene con un compagno diverso...con cui condividere le sue marachelle...


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Tuba esageri...
> Ma magari...le regali...così un piacere immenso...
> Capisco che in qualche maniera anche tu sia molto deluso dalle donne e che qualcuna ti abbia pesantemente ferito come non mai...
> Ma...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


Perchè no?
Direi che loro due non sono fatti l'uno per l'altra...


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè no?
> Direi che loro due non sono fatti l'uno per l'altra...


 ma non mi sembra il caso di giustificare il comportamento di lei!


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Doc, saper fare la troia (o troio perchè vale anche al maschile) non è da tutti, ci vogliono gli attributi, cervello, e tante altre cose. Per me una donna (o un uomo) come la moglie di Simon non è una troia, *è semplicemente una stupida*.....
> 
> Ti piace il sesso, anche quello extra coniugale ? Fallo......non saresti mica la prima e nessuno si assurge a novello Catone il Censore....ma consigliare al marito di andare in cura dallo stesso psicologo a cui tu nel frattempo lucidi il piffero mi sembra di una cattiveria veramente gratuita....


Più o meno Tubarao. Troia, stupida, ignorante, semplice...chi più ne ha più ne metta.

C'è comunque una "doppiezza" nel carattere della signora che spunta tra le parole di Simone. Il profilo pubblico di FB, con la famiglia sorridente.

In quanto al portare il marito dallo psicologo non ci vedo cattiveria ma delirio.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra il caso di giustificare il comportamento di lei!


E chi lo giustifica?
Ho detto che ha fatto bene?
Però bene o male lei è fatta così...
Ancora una volta il tradimento apre la porta...
Lei ha il lato nascosto...
E fidati per esempio è acqua fresca rispetto altre donne...eh?
Simone come è lei nel matrimonio e nella vita pratica?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Tuba esageri...
> Ma magari...le regali...così un piacere immenso...
> *Capisco che in qualche maniera anche tu sia molto deluso dalle donne e che qualcuna ti abbia pesantemente ferito come non mai...*
> Ma...
> ...


Non particolarmente. Come tutti nascondo qualche piccola cicatrice, ma chi non ne ha ? Mostratemi un uomo che si definisce immune da queste cose ed io vi mosterò un mentitore. 

Certe storie a me scuotono il sistema nervoso per la leggerezza degli attori. Leggerezza, superficialità e stupidità.

Un giorno ti svegli e ti accorgi che la tua vita non ti piace ? Ti rendo conto che vorresti provare a fare una gang bang ? Vuoi trasgredire ? Vuoi fare il/la pornostar ? FALLO. 

Ma la vita di tutti i giorni non è come quella di un videogioco. I videogiochi sono belli perchè se ti accorgi di aver fatto una minchiata, riprendi l'ultimo salvataggio prima della minchiata e ricominci a giocare.

La vita no. Nella vita l'ultimo salvataggio prima della minchiata non esiste.

Quindi riassumendo: la signora del caso a me scuote il sistema nervoso non per quello che ha fatto ma solo ed esclusivamente per come lo ha fatto.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua di nuovo a scrivere dopo tre anni.
> Riassumo, nel 2007 dopo 14 anni di matrimonio apparentemente felice con un bambino di 8 anni cercato lungamente, una sera di Ottobre scopro per caso che la mia adorata “mogliettina” ha avuto una storia con un suo collega di lavoro.
> Il mondo mi crolla addosso e vorrei spiegarvi bene il perché (forse persa/ritrovata se lo ricorda) il bastardo è uno a cui io ho cercato di dare una mano a venire fuori dalla depressione di cui avevo sofferto io nei primi anni 2000. La cosa tragicamente divertente è che mia moglie me ne aveva parlato chiedendomi di dargli una mano ed il mio permesso di poter uscire qualche volta con lui a bere un caffè per stargli vicino…..questa stronza nel frattempo se lo stava facendo.
> Mi ricordo ancora le mie telefonate, la volta che lo invitai a casa mia per Natale e lui che accarezzava la testa di mio figlio, la volta che commosso mi ringraziava del fatto che permettevo a mia moglie di uscire qualche volta con lui ecc…
> ...


Leggo per fortuna solo ora questa bella roba....e guarda che hai sbagliato posto sai,qui'non si offende nessuno..ma chi dovrebbe vigilare dorme...
Vedi scopri l'acqua calda,una cosi'non la cambierai mai,e poi scusa due anni dopo???
Grazie per le offese,io sono qua'come traditore,e scusami ma tutte le menate che pensi...io il problema non me lo sono mai posto,anche perche'la prima regola recita''le coppie clandestine non parlano mai dei coniugi,dei figli,del lavoro,etc.....solo di cose belle''chiaro no?


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leggo per fortuna solo ora questa bella roba....e guarda che hai sbagliato posto sai,qui'non si offende nessuno..ma chi dovrebbe vigilare dorme...
> Vedi scopri l'acqua calda,una cosi'non la cambierai mai,e poi scusa due anni dopo???
> Grazie per le offese,io sono qua'come traditore,e scusami ma tutte le menate che pensi...io il problema non me lo sono mai posto,anche perche'la prima regola recita''le coppie clandestine non parlano mai dei coniugi,dei figli,del lavoro,etc.....solo di cose belle''chiaro no?


 ma sei impazzito?????????????????????????????


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leggo per fortuna solo ora questa bella roba....e guarda che hai sbagliato posto sai,qui'non si offende nessuno..ma chi dovrebbe vigilare dorme...
> Vedi scopri l'acqua calda,una cosi'non la cambierai mai,e poi scusa due anni dopo???
> Grazie per le offese,io sono qua'come traditore,e scusami ma tutte le menate che pensi...io il problema non me lo sono mai posto,anche perche'la prima regola recita''le coppie clandestine non parlano mai dei coniugi,dei figli,del lavoro,etc.....solo di cose belle''chiaro no?


Eehhh...dai....non fare il permalosone dai....:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei impazzito?????????????????????????????


Senza parole...:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Doc, saper fare la troia (o troio perchè vale anche al maschile) non è da tutti, ci vogliono gli attributi, cervello, e tante altre cose. Per me una donna (o un uomo) come la moglie di Simon non è una troia,* è semplicemente una stupida.....*
> 
> Ti piace il sesso, anche quello extra coniugale ? Fallo......non saresti mica la prima e nessuno si assurge a novello Catone il Censore....ma consigliare al marito di andare in cura dallo stesso psicologo a cui tu nel frattempo lucidi il piffero mi sembra di una cattiveria veramente gratuita....


Cogliona suona meglio. Ti sputtani così per trovare un cliente in più al manzo che ti sollazza? Allora dillo eeh.


----------



## aristocat (30 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo sul codice deontologico non rispettato....per il resto la moglie è di uno squallore raro...è proprio indecoroso in situazioni simili parlare d'amore.....!!Certe persone hanno le corna nel dna....!!


:umile:


----------



## aristocat (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' Oscu' ma mo' *gjie tocca abbozza'...
> 
> stanno i figli di mezzo...*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo lo dici tu, non sarebbe il primo nè l'ultimo che dà il benservito alla moglie mamma dei suoi pargoli. C'è chi lo fa per molto meno


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei impazzito?????????????????????????????


ah no dolce Simy il troppo e'troppo...ma scusa io se fossi in lui la domanda ''dove ho sbagliato?''la porrei....e sempre al posto suo la moglie che chatta alla notte....poteva pensarci prima.
Questo altro che attaccare i traditori offendedoli....mi meraviglio che tu lo sostenga,hai sempre parlato in maniera tranquilla..ahh Simy...


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Più o meno Tubarao. Troia, stupida, ignorante, semplice...chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> *C'è comunque una "doppiezza" nel carattere della signora che spunta tra le parole di Simone. Il profilo pubblico di FB, con la famiglia sorridente.*
> 
> *In quanto al portare il marito dallo psicologo non ci vedo cattiveria ma delirio*.


eh sì!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eehhh...dai....non fare il permalosone dai....:mexican:


Carissimo Niko non sopporto gli insulti...e le persone ''buone''che come dice lui sono coglione....be'non ci crederai oggi ho fatto un'opera buona,non e'da me,..e sono felice.....


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah no dolce Simy il troppo e'troppo...ma scusa io se fossi in lui la domanda ''dove ho sbagliato?''la porrei....e sempre al posto suo la moglie che chatta alla notte....poteva pensarci prima.
> Questo altro che attaccare i traditori offendedoli....mi meraviglio che tu lo sostenga,hai sempre parlato in maniera tranquilla..ahh Simy...


no aspetta! 
cosa avrebbe sbagliato??????? scusami lothar ma cerchiamo di ragionare....e ogni tanto prova anche tu a metterti nei panni di un tradito! ma tu riesci solo ad immaginare anche lontanamente cosa si prova? io purtroppo si.... e in quello che scrive Simone se legge un immenso dolore e quindi non posso che capire e accettare il suo sfogo e le sue parole;

non scarichiamo sempre la colpa sul tradito che non ha fatto nulla per accorgersi, prevenire ed eviatare un tradimento...

..scusa ma a questo povero ragazzo questa volta le offese ai traditori non posso che concederle!


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carissimo Niko non sopporto gli insulti...e le persone ''buone''che come dice lui sono coglione....be'non ci crederai oggi ho fatto un'opera buona,non e'da me,..e sono felice.....


Beh...gli insulti erano estesi alla categoria e non rivolti a te nello specifico . 
Comunque prova a metterti nei suoi panni...ti assicuro che io quando ho scoperto le corna appellavo mia moglie con certi aggettivi...certo lo pensavo dentro di me e manco sul forum mi sono permesso di lasciarmi scappare quei termini dettati per lo più dalla rabbia.
E il caso di simone è pure molto peggio del mio...quindi può pure essere più incavolato di me  .

Non credi?

Oltretutto qui sul forum io e altri traditi ci prendiamo regolarmente del "fesso", "senza palle", "uomo senza dignità"....li non è che intervieni a difenderci eh


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no aspetta!
> cosa avrebbe sbagliato??????? scusami lothar ma cerchiamo di ragionare....e ogni tanto prova anche tu a metterti nei panni di un tradito! ma tu riesci solo ad immaginare anche lontanamente cosa si prova? io purtroppo si.... e in quello che scrive Simone se legge un immenso dolore e quindi non posso che capire e accettare il suo sfogo e le sue parole;
> 
> non scarichiamo sempre la colpa sul tradito che non ha fatto nulla per accorgersi, prevenire ed eviatare un tradimento...
> ...


Simy quella donna e'una traditrice seriale,non una volte,ma tante,lo scrive lui...io ne ho conosciuta una simile.
Lui ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e sopra tutto a tenersela,vedi Simy tu  sei in gamba e intelligente ma giovane,beata te....
la scappatella passa,anche la relazione,ma questa si e'scopata un sacco di gente.
Come quella che ho conosciuto. marito ,2 figli piccolissimi.amante, e se capita anche di piu',non so' se mi spiego,alla fine mi ha fatto abbastanza senso pensare al poveretto che la sera la bacia al ritorno a casa.....auguri......
E se lo dico io.......che sono di pietra....


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu, non sarebbe il primo nè l'ultimo che dà il benservito alla moglie mamma dei suoi pargoli. C'è chi lo fa per molto meno


Vedo che hai cambiato l'opinione che avevi della moglie.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì!


Spesso però io sono contorto.

Intendevo dire che nella signora possono contapporsi due lati della sua personalità. Uno negativo e l'altro positivo.

Io non la bollo definitivamente come una poco di buono. Non conosco nient'altro di lei.

A giudicarla non me ne viene nulla, a me interessano la condizione di Simone e i suoi intenti. Lui ha deciso, anche se afferma il contrario, di salvarla.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu, non sarebbe il primo nè l'ultimo che dà il benservito alla moglie mamma dei suoi pargoli. C'è chi lo fa per molto meno


Non c'e'una regola,una donna notissima e molto in vista qua',4 figli piccolissimi,15 anni ha piantato tutto,bimbi compreso....per correre dietro ad un'altro.
E una donna in gambissima,tosta,intelligente,la numero uno nel suo campo,pero'l'ha fatto.....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Spesso però io sono contorto.
> 
> Intendevo dire che nella signora possono contapporsi due lati della sua personalità. Uno negativo e l'altro positivo.
> 
> ...


 
Caro Doctor,buona serata intanto.....scusa come sai io vado sempre come la Freccia Rossa....forse ho perso un passaggio:ma dove e'positiva scusa???Poi,correggimi se sbaglio,mica si e'innamorata,era una botta e via......illuminami.....


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Spesso però io sono contorto.
> 
> *Intendevo dire che nella signora possono contapporsi due lati della sua personalità. Uno negativo e l'altro positivo*.
> 
> ...


 
ehmmmm ....

avevo capito 

non è che tu sia contorto

è il comportamento della signora che lo è
e anche l'atteggiamento di simone

il tipo di tradimenti e il restare in famiglia
l'aggressività di simone (comprensibile, per carità) e il mantenere in vita il matrimonio affermando che lei lo ama


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Lothar...ogni lunedì sei tutto per aria...ma cosa combini nel We?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehmmmm ....
> 
> avevo capito
> 
> ...


Scusa amoremio...dubitavo con riserva, so come sei.

La situazione è contorta solo dal lato della moglie, è confusa invece per Simone, considera anche la recenza degli avvenimenti.

Simone ha assunto un atteggiamento da duro, ed è comprensibile, come dici anche tu. Chiara lo riteneva un atteggiamento immaturo, ma non è tanto, e solo, neanche questo.

I suoi obbiettivi sono invece quanto di più chiaro lui abbia espresso, non mi è parso uno sprovveduto.
Se la pensa cosi non credi che tra se e se intraveda comunque un qualche spiraglio, che sia tangibile o meno?
E se quella speranza fosse ben motivata?


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Doctor,buona serata intanto.....scusa come sai io vado sempre come la Freccia Rossa....forse ho perso un passaggio:ma dove e'positiva scusa???Poi,correggimi se sbaglio,mica si e'innamorata,era una botta e via......illuminami.....


Vedi lothar, come sempre ragioni per te e per gli altri.

Che la signora sia positiva o meno a me non cambia nulla e io non conosco che un solo aspetto di lei. Non giudico nessuno, dovresti saperlo. E il vento che tira non cambia le mie opinioni.

Cerco solo di raccogliere le sensazioni descritte da Simone.


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Lothar...guarda che il giudizio sui traditori in passato fu anche peggio e permane una idea che chi tradisce sia un vile, non una bella e ne una buona persona, semplicemente un viscido senza palle.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Scusa amoremio...dubitavo con riserva, so come sei.
> 
> La situazione è contorta solo dal lato della moglie, è confusa invece per Simone, considera anche la recenza degli avvenimenti.
> 
> ...


penso che sia plausibile che lo veda 
e contemporaneamente che lo terrorizzi la possibilità di sbagliarsi 
e che si vergogni con sè stesso di volerlo vedere


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Vedi lothar, come sempre ragioni per te e per gli altri.*
> 
> Che la signora sia positiva o meno a me non cambia nulla e io non conosco che un solo aspetto di lei. Non giudico nessuno, dovresti saperlo. E il vento che tira non cambia le mie opinioni.
> 
> Cerco solo di raccogliere le sensazioni descritte da Simone.


* per te in un modo*
*e per gli altri in uno del tutto opposto :carneval:*


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te...ma possibile Lothar che non vuoi essere tradito da tua moglie? Perchè ricorda se tu accettassi il tradimento da parte della tua consorte liberandola dal suo vincolo tu avresti tutte le ragioni di farlo, si chiamerebbe coerenza.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy quella donna e'una traditrice seriale,non una volte,ma tante,lo scrive lui...io ne ho conosciuta una simile.
> Lui ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e sopra tutto a tenersela,vedi Simy tu sei in gamba e intelligente ma giovane,beata te....
> la scappatella passa,anche la relazione,ma questa si e'scopata un sacco di gente.
> Come quella che ho conosciuto. marito ,2 figli piccolissimi.amante, e se capita anche di piu',non so' se mi spiego,alla fine mi ha fatto abbastanza senso pensare al poveretto che la sera la bacia al ritorno a casa.....auguri......
> E se lo dico io.......che sono di pietra....


 Lothar abbi pazienza...ma continuo a non capire il tuo ragionamento!
allora anche tu sei un traditore...perchè se lo fai tu va bene e se lo fanno gli altri no? tu dici che lei è una traditrice "seriale" tu invece come ti definiresti? guarda che ti comporti più o meno allo stesso modo (da quel che racconti hai avuto più di un'amante) ...l'unica differenza è che tua moglie non lo sa! ma prova a pensare come si sentirebbe....

è facile dire al tradito che ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e che ha sbagliato a tenersi il "traditore"....nelle situazioni bisogna passarci per capirle veramente e troppo facile dare giudizi.

prova a metterti nei panni di quest'uomo...prova a pensare al fatto che tu possa scoprire un giorno che tua moglie ti ha tradito: cosa faresti??????? (e non mi rispondere che non può succedere perchè non accetto questo tipo di risposta) 

che vuol dire poi che sono giovane? che non posso capire? guarda io penso di aver capito benissimo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar abbi pazienza...ma continuo a non capire il tuo ragionamento!
> allora anche tu sei un traditore...perchè se lo fai tu va bene e se lo fanno gli altri no? tu dici che lei è una traditrice "seriale" tu invece come ti definiresti? guarda che ti comporti più o meno allo stesso modo (da quel che racconti hai avuto più di un'amante) ...l'unica differenza è che tua moglie non lo sa! ma prova a pensare come si sentirebbe....
> 
> è facile dire al tradito che ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e che ha sbagliato a tenersi il "traditore"....nelle situazioni bisogna passarci per capirle veramente e troppo facile dare giudizi.
> ...


 
E' inutile, non ci arriva.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy quella donna e'una traditrice seriale,non una volte,ma tante,lo scrive lui...io ne ho conosciuta una simile.
> Lui ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e sopra tutto a tenersela,vedi Simy tu sei in gamba e intelligente ma giovane,beata te....
> la scappatella passa,anche la relazione,ma questa si e'scopata un sacco di gente.
> Come quella che ho conosciuto. marito ,2 figli piccolissimi.amante, e se capita anche di piu',non so' se mi spiego,alla fine mi ha fatto abbastanza senso pensare al poveretto che la sera la bacia al ritorno a casa.....auguri......
> E se lo dico io.......che sono di pietra....


 senza vergogna 2


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar abbi pazienza...ma continuo a non capire il tuo ragionamento!
> allora anche tu sei un traditore...perchè se lo fai tu va bene e se lo fanno gli altri no? tu dici che lei è una traditrice "seriale" tu invece come ti definiresti? guarda che ti comporti più o meno allo stesso modo (da quel che racconti hai avuto più di un'amante) ...l'unica differenza è che tua moglie non lo sa! ma prova a pensare come si sentirebbe....
> 
> è facile dire al tradito che ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e che ha sbagliato a tenersi il "traditore"....nelle situazioni bisogna passarci per capirle veramente e troppo facile dare giudizi.
> ...


:sonar:

Ci sono traditori più seri di altri...sono quelli che quando fanno sesso non ridono....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Comunque, passato il dolore di Simone, che è sincero e più che giustificato...può benissimo staccarsi da questa persona eh?
Cioè io sono canfuso a sto giro...
E non mi piacciono le vittime della situazion...
Cioè con lui che dice...con tutto l'amore che le ho dato...guarda come mi ha ripagato...

Ostia...te sei na tossica...ti presto del denaro...e tu ti comperi la dose...sono scemo io se poi continuo a darti denaro eh?

Ma non sappiamo che tipa è sta qua?
"Oddio caro scusami, ho fatto una cosa terribile, sono scivolata sulla buccia di banana..."...

Cioè cazzo dove sono qua i sentimenti?


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Ovviamente mia moglie adesso è un’altra, non passa minuto da due anni a questa parte che non mi abbracci, mi dica che mi ama, che ha sbagliato ecc.. ecc..
> Però io non sono più lo stesso; posso dire di aver amato veramente, di aver dedicato una grossa parte della mia vita alla persona che io reputavo l’amore della mia vita; ho conosciuto l’odio, l’odio vero mai provato prima; il rancore, l’umiliazione ecc..
> Rispetto profondamente e mi trovo pienamente d’accordo con *Daniele* di cui ho letto molti post; *i traditori sono delle merde*,* i loro amanti pure;* se solo per un secondo poteste essere nell’anima di uno di noi, vi vergognereste a tal punto da scomparire dalla faccia della terra.
> P.s. non me ne frega niente delle elucubrazioni pseudo-psicologiche di chi vuole trovare una giustificazione a tutti i costi….voglio solo sfogarmi e dire a tutti quelli che hanno passato un’esperienza come la mia…coraggio, al mondo ci sono ancora uomini o donne degni di questo nome…vi auguro di tutto cuore di trovarli al più presto.
> Un abbraccio.


Caro Simone, non mi pronuncio su tua moglie perchè non mi pare rilevante.

Però leggo molta rabbia nelle tue parole. La rabbia in questi casi è legittima e, se ben incanalata, può essere anche utile, a volte. Ma quando resta lì, sepolta malamente in una situazione stagnante, non fa bene né a chi la prova, né a chi ne diventa il capro espiatorio.

Te la prendi con tutti i traditori del mondo, eppure vivi accanto a una traditrice seriale fingendo un amore che non provi. Pensi che tuo figlio benefici di questo tuo 'sacrificio', ma la tua scelta appare dettata da ragioni che riguardano solo te. I figli hanno bisogno di avere un rapporto vero e autentico con i loro genitori. Hanno bisogno di conoscerli per ciò che sono davvero. Altrimenti, loro sì, subiscono il tradimento più grande.

Hai scelto una situazione che ti permettesse di salvare capra e cavoli, di mantenere una parvenza di equilibrio nella tua vita, un equilibrio che non è frutto di un'evoluzione, di un cambiamento, ma di una gigantesca opera di rimozione (neanche troppo riuscita).

A chi serve tutto questo? A voi credo, più che a tuo figlio.
Tuo figlio crescerà, diventerà un giovane uomo e, forse senza rendersene nemmeno conto, farà la somma di tutti i segnali che quotidianamente il vostro rapporto avrà lasciato trapelare... e l'assenza di verità nella vostra storia lo segnerà, probabilmente, nei suoi rapporti con l'altro.

Questa è la conseguenza più triste di tutta questa dolorosa vicenda, credo.

Auguri.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Caro Simone, non mi pronuncio su tua moglie perchè non mi pare rilevante.
> 
> Però leggo molta rabbia nelle tue parole. La rabbia in questi casi è legittima e, se ben incanalata, può essere anche utile, a volte. Ma quando resta lì, sepolta malamente in una situazione stagnante, non fa bene né a chi la prova, né a chi ne diventa il capro espiatorio.
> 
> ...


Si, non riuscirà a mantenere il controllo su questo aspetto della sua scelta. Ecco perchè parlavo di coerenza.

Semprechè le cose non cambino. Come accadde, in apparenza per Simone, con la prima ondata di tradimenti del 2007.


----------



## dave.one (30 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> ho letto con molto interesse tutte le Vostre opinioni ed ho aspettato prima di rispondervi.
> Non ci sono spiegazioni o forse tutte hanno un fondo di verità.
> Fermo restando la scelta che ho fatto per il bene di mio figlio, ovviamente in questi due ultimi anni mi sono più volte domandato a cosa andavo incontro e se ne valeva la pena e la risposta é : *sì !* E' strano come la stessa situazione vissuta da diverse persone non abbia mai lo stesso epilogo.
> ...


Sono un papà separato: vivo altrove dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio di mia moglie. Ho deciso di portare avanti una vita da separato ed i figli li vedo un fine settimana sì, uno no, oltre ad altri momenti durante la settimana. Sono ancora in un'età in cui è difficile dire se ciò che stiamo facendo, io e mia moglie, sia la ricetta giusta o sbagliata, e se l'attuale esperienza non abbia ripercussioni future sulla loro crescita con genitori non conviventi. I segnali, però, ci paiono positivi.
So soltanto una cosa, e l'ho capita piuttosto in fretta: non riuscirei mai a portare una maschera facendo finta che tutto vada bene, che non sia successo nulla, in cui la sera si torna a casa, facendo finta di nulla, come se si vivesse come una famigliola "felice", quando la felicità, in realtà, non albergava più in casa... Ma soprattutto: non riuscirei a far finta di essere felice. I bambini se ne accorgono, stanne certo. Dovessero accorgersene, non riuscirebbero più a capire se l'atteggiamento è genuino e sincero, con il rischio che non riescano più a carpire la purezza di un sentimento e di un'emozione. Preferisco vivano nella realtà, con una certezza di un sentimento sincero e vero, piuttosto che in una favola o in un teatro, dove il rischio è quello di perdere la maschera che nasconde la vera tristezza dell'anima.
Come hai detto tu: è un'esperienza, la mia, che non ha pretese di insegnamento né di voler ergersi a verità. Mi sentivo di condividerla con te. 
Qualunque cosa capiti, in bocca al lupo, e non dimenticare mai che ora è tuo figlio al centro della tua vita, e non tua moglie.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sono un papà separato: vivo altrove dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio di mia moglie. Ho deciso di portare avanti una vita da separato ed i figli li vedo un fine settimana sì, uno no, oltre ad altri momenti durante la settimana. Sono ancora in un'età in cui è difficile dire se ciò che stiamo facendo, io e mia moglie, sia la ricetta giusta o sbagliata, e se l'attuale esperienza non abbia ripercussioni future sulla loro crescita con genitori non conviventi. I segnali, però, ci paiono positivi.
> So soltanto una cosa, e l'ho capita piuttosto in fretta: non riuscirei mai a portare una maschera facendo finta che tutto vada bene, che non sia successo nulla, in cui la sera si torna a casa, facendo finta di nulla, come se si vivesse come una famigliola "felice", quando la felicità, in realtà, non albergava più in casa... Ma soprattutto: non riuscirei a far finta di essere felice. I bambini se ne accorgono, stanne certo. Dovessero accorgersene, non riuscirebbero più a capire se l'atteggiamento è genuino e sincero, con il rischio che non riescano più a carpire la purezza di un sentimento e di un'emozione. Preferisco vivano nella realtà, con una certezza di un sentimento sincero e vero, piuttosto che in una favola o in un teatro, dove il rischio è quello di perdere la maschera che nasconde la vera tristezza dell'anima.
> Come hai detto tu: è un'esperienza, la mia, che non ha pretese di insegnamento né di voler ergersi a verità. Mi sentivo di condividerla con te.
> Qualunque cosa capiti, in bocca al lupo, e non dimenticare mai che ora è tuo figlio al centro della tua vita, e non tua moglie.


E le ripercussioni che tutto questo può generare .


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...ogni lunedì sei tutto per aria...ma cosa combini nel We?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Hai ragione Conte...oggi non sarei neanche dovuto venire qua',lo facevo per rilassarmi ma scrivo idiozie sensa nesso forse....confesso che ho un pensiero,che mi attanaglia.
E gia'che in testa ne ho tantissimi....poi di che genere sia...ci siamo gia'capiti....faccio un gran fatica,a stare sul pezzo,come dovrei fare...buongiorno...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar...guarda che il giudizio sui traditori in passato fu anche peggio e permane una idea che chi tradisce sia un vile, non una bella e ne una buona persona, semplicemente un viscido senza palle.


Daniele pensa quello che ti pare,io ora altro in testa,ed e'una gran bel pensiero...altro che senza palle


----------



## simone1968 (31 Maggio 2011)

Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
Io nel 2007 ho sperimentato questa forza grandissima, questa risorsa che mi ha aiutato a superare il primo trauma e vi posso dire che ha la stessa forza, lo stesso potere dell'amore.
Purtroppo questa volta non ci riesco; se la prima ho cercato di capire le motivazioni che potessero aver portato a fare una cosa del genere mia moglie, se la prima ho considerato che uno sbaglio lo possono fare tutti nella vita, questa volta non ce la faccio, umanamente non lo capisco.
Come ho detto vivo alla giornata.
Certamente potevo intentare una causa al “caro psicologo”, però c'è la parola sua contro quella di mia moglie, e l'unica prova del fatto che fossero stati amanti era racchiusa in una confidenza che ha fatto che solo sua moglie può sapere; non me la sono sentita, come quando la incontrai, di rovinarle la vita e inoltre è già abbastanza triste ed umiliante per me questa storia che ho preferito lasciar perdere.
Per quanto riguarda i traditori ed i loro amanti, confermo parola per parola quello che ho scritto; sono persone che si cibano delle emozioni rubate , che calpestano i sentimenti e la dignità degli altri, che hanno bisogno di avere un pene in erezione o una vulva bagnata per potersi sentire vivi mentre non sanno che sono già morti.
Avvoltoi che sanno di avere una “claque” di persone sempre pronte a giustificarli nel nome del “puoi fare quello che vuoi, tanto lo fai con il culo degli altri”.
Penso di avere qualcosa in più nel DNA oltre che le “corna” come qualcuno elegantemente ha detto.
Credo di avere la capacità, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, di mettermi nei panni degli altri e valutare se quello che faccio potrebbe ferire o meno un'altra persona.
Peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto con alcuni di Voi continuare questa discussione in quanto sono sempre pronto ad ascoltare, però questo post ha preso una piega che a me non va più bene.
Ciao.


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...


Non so da che parte iniziare.

Hai espresso concetti con particolare profondità, sei lucido, l'avevo intuito. Ci si sofferma molto in superficie, perchè si ragiona con la propria testa e spesso si giudicano storie come la tua banalmente, come l'atto di immedesimarsi e sentirsi un "fesso".

Ho cercato di controllare l'andamento di questo thread, ho provato a non farlo scadere.

So cosa intendi per forza. Cosa fai abbandoni?


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' inutile, non ci arriva.





Minerva ha detto:


> senza vergogna 2





dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :sonar:
> 
> Ci sono traditori più seri di altri...sono quelli che quando fanno sesso non ridono....


 io mi arrendo....


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...


 Ciao Simone, 

capisco perfettamente cosa provi; io il secondo tradimento non sono riuscita a perdonarlo...ma la mia situazione era diversa non eravamo sposati e non avevamo figli...comprendo però come la tua situazione sia più difficile.

Mi dispiace leggere la parte finale del tuo post, ma alcuni commenti e opinioni vanno presi per quello che sono non prendertela più di tanto.

Se avrai voglia di continuare a parlare noi siamo qui.

ciao,
Simy


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...


La pietas è una cosa...
Tu vuoi solo essere compatito e la cosa è ben diversa.
Non riesci a perdonare una seconda volta...
Perchè hai capito che il tuo perdono non è servito a nulla.
Ora prendi tua moglie e dille in faccia cosa pensi dei traditori.
COme puoi amare chi fondamentalmente disprezzi.

E ti rivolgo una domanda...
Cosa ti dà questa donna...oltre che delusione e dolore?
O la tieni per quel che ti dà...altrimenti ti dici...cosa mi ha dato? Niente...bon allora rinuncio volentieri a lei eh?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...


ognuno qui dà la sua interpretazione di ciò che legge
che sia in buona fede o in malafede
condivisibile o opposta al tuo pensiero
espressa con garbo o da cafone
qualcosa di utile se ne può quasi sempre trarre, anche solo per rifiutarla
o per avere uno specchio di quanto le persone se la raccontino

ma qui puoi trovare sempre qualcuno con cui puoi aver piacere a ragionare o che può accogliere uno sfogo


----------



## Sabina (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La pietas è una cosa...
> Tu vuoi solo essere compatito e la cosa è ben diversa.
> Non riesci a perdonare una seconda volta...
> Perchè hai capito che il tuo perdono non è servito a nulla.
> ...


Io mi chiedo anche come possa una donna amare un uomo che non ha stima di se stesso, un uomo che tanto perdona tutto perciò e' in suo diritto fare qualsiasi cosa. Credo che il rispetto di te stesso venga prima di qualsiasi cosa, anche per tuo figlio.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo anche come possa una donna amare un uomo che non ha stima di se stesso, un uomo che tanto perdona tutto perciò e' in suo diritto fare qualsiasi cosa. Credo che il rispetto di te stesso venga prima di qualsiasi cosa, anche per tuo figlio.


sabina, tu hai capacità empatiche che vanno ben oltre quello che emerge da questo post

è un momentaccio?


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sabina, tu hai capacità empatiche che vanno ben oltre quello che emerge da questo post
> 
> è un momentaccio?


:sonar:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' inutile, non ci arriva.


Per fortuna quello che pensi tu e'assolutamente inutile e fuori luogo,non sai niente di me,quindi pontifica poco.

Non avete capito come al solito un bel niente:io sono sposato da 24 anni,e solo da qualche anno sono meno fedele,non ho avuto dieci amanti la moglie di lui.
Anche perche'io non cerco chiunque,sono molto esigente,non mi butto via.
Allora???ci arrivi adesso o no?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :sonar:


un filino di stupore 

ma c'è sempre un perchè da cercare


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per fortuna quello che pensi tu e'assolutamente inutile e fuori luogo,non sai niente di me,quindi pontifica poco.
> 
> Non avete capito come al solito un bel niente:io sono sposato da 24 anni,e solo da qualche anno sono meno fedele,non ho avuto dieci amanti la moglie di lui.
> Anche perche'io non cerco chiunque,sono molto esigente,non mi butto via.
> Allora???ci arrivi adesso o no?


le hai già dette queste cose

:girapalle:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...


Non capisco, vabbe' retoricamente, il senso di venire in un forum virtuale sperando di prendersi un container di solidarieta', comprensione, pacche sulle spalle etcetc...quando invece e' molto meglio sapere se si fanno vaccate non in nome di sentimenti ma perche' si e' semplicemente pirla....declinato al maschile ed al femminile...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar abbi pazienza...ma continuo a non capire il tuo ragionamento!
> allora anche tu sei un traditore...perchè se lo fai tu va bene e se lo fanno gli altri no? tu dici che lei è una traditrice "seriale" tu invece come ti definiresti? guarda che ti comporti più o meno allo stesso modo (da quel che racconti hai avuto più di un'amante) ...l'unica differenza è che tua moglie non lo sa! ma prova a pensare come si sentirebbe....
> 
> è facile dire al tradito che ha aspettato troppo ad intervenire e che ha sbagliato a tenersi il "traditore"....nelle situazioni bisogna passarci per capirle veramente e troppo facile dare giudizi.
> ...


Rispondo volentieri,tu almeno non offendi.
Simy io non ho avuto 10 donne,non corro dietro,come quella li',a tutte.
Sono molto esigente,e non sempre ho voglia di mettermi a cercare.
E'una cosa nata da qualche anno,prima non ho quasi mai cercato,attenzione dico cercato,non vuole dire trovato.
Lui stesso dichiara che la moglie l'ha tradito tantissime volte,io veramente poco.
Se mia moglie mi avesse fatto la corna non farei i salti di gioia,ovvio,ma un conto sarebbe la scappatella,altra cosa darla a tutti,come quella.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le hai già dette queste cose
> 
> :girapalle:


 
lo so Amoremio ma non le capisce...forse dirle in tedesco chissa'...e dire che mi sembrava assolutamente non invornita...invece.....


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo so Amoremio ma non le capisce...forse dirle in tedesco chissa'...e dire che mi sembrava assolutamente non invornita...invece.....


invece è ottusamente convinta che anche con te si possa ragionare come se fossi in grado di capire punti di vista diversi dal tuo
solo capire, eh?
mica cambiare idea


che fessa miiiii


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rispondo volentieri,tu almeno non offendi.
> Simy io non ho avuto 10 donne,non corro dietro,come quella li',a tutte.
> Sono molto esigente,e non sempre ho voglia di mettermi a cercare.
> E'una cosa nata da qualche anno,prima non ho quasi mai cercato,attenzione dico cercato,non vuole dire trovato.
> ...


 Ciao Lothar...allora ho capito...tu sei un traditore "raffinato e selezionatore"....altri no!

cmq permettimi un piccolo appunto, senza offesa ma il mio vuole essere semplicemente un consiglio.

 vedi tu spesso te la prendi con altri utenti in quanto ritieni che alcune frasi e/o modi di scrivere siano offensivi nei tuoi confronti.
io ti posso dire che anche tu a volte scrivi in maniera poco "garbata ed educata" e ti sei posto in questa maniera anche nei confronti di Simone che in questo momento sta soffrendo e che magari può interpretare in maniera un po più forte rispetto ad altri alcune "frasi".

comprendo il fatto che a volte si può scrivere di getto e senza rileggere ma è bene capire - secondo me - che chi legge non può interpretare il "tono" di chi scrive e quindi può ritenersi "offeso" da alcune parole..esattamente come capita a te.
per cui a volte prova anche tu a rileggere quello che scrivi e chiediti se è esattamente quello che volevi dire.... 

il forum dovrebbe essere un luogo per scambiarsi opinioni e non una "guerra all'ultimo insulto"


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo so Amoremio ma non le capisce...forse dirle in tedesco chissa'...e dire che mi sembrava assolutamente non invornita...invece.....


 c'è poco da capire lothar.
il tuo concetto (che poi non si discosta da molti altri traditori ma tu hai il valore aggiunto di dirlo spudoratamente)
è che quello che fai tu è legittimo ma non lo sarebbe se dovessi subirlo.
tutto qui


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo so Amoremio ma non le capisce...forse dirle in tedesco chissa'...e dire che mi sembrava assolutamente non invornita...invece.....





Amoremio ha detto:


> invece è ottusamente convinta che anche con te si possa ragionare come se fossi in grado di capire punti di vista diversi dal tuo
> solo capire, eh?
> mica cambiare idea
> 
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar...allora ho capito...tu sei un traditore "raffinato e selezionatore"....altri no!
> 
> cmq permettimi un piccolo appunto, senza offesa ma il mio vuole essere semplicemente un consiglio.
> 
> ...



Sei un pasticcino Simy


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei un pasticcino Simy


  grazie


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...



Ciao Simone!

Certo non è lecito nè intelligente aspettarsi, davanti ad un siffatto uditorio, un atteggiamento di terenziana umanità e compartecipazione alle vicende umane come se si stesse parlando di fronte ad una schiera di cloni del pio Enea, perchè il lupo attacca con i denti ed il toro con le corna.

Ed io in te non percepisco nè rammollimento nè pecoronaggine, quanto piuttosto la sete solinga dell'aquaiuolo.

Che certi siderei nunci non vanno strombazzando la scoperta di taluni Callisto , Ganimede od Europa, quanto piuttosto le vetuste teorie tolemaiche di sfere invisibili.

'Hypotheses non fingo' sarebbe stata la giusta considerazione al non inscrivibile se non in un'autarchica tribologia degli animi, invece, quali cerusici esperti solo in purghe e salassi che urlano 'faciamus experimentum in corpore vili', taluni van attaccando sanguettole ai colli e preparando senapismi e decotti di stramonio.

Ma la clava non è il convenevole istromento per l'orologiaio che va drizzando l'intorto pivot spilliforme d'un comtoise!
E, similmente, per l'artica slitta dell'inuit bislacco e stacanovista mal s'adatta il pacioso bovaro dell'Entlebuch, più consono al carretto che va al caseificio.
Allo stesso modo, non è di cruscanza alcuna trar modo dal malleus maleficarum per governar le semenze delicate ed aspre, figlie dell'amor parentale più che della mancanza di nerbo.

Ma le parole si trastullano come farine saracene nelle madie troppo indecorose che sono le fauci degli impietosi e, con fare molesto, si accovacciano troppe lepri pavide al tuo capezzale d'ebano e gommalacca.

Nè potresti credere di riuscir a venerare una statua crisoelefantina di dea forestiera, che hai candidamente palesato, mentre vieni subissato di ingiurie e contumelie da barbari iconoclasti!

Non so se mi sono spiegato.

E, se fra tutte le agnizioni, ti fa difetto la flaccida, linguettata e sardonica misticanza altrui, coglila ora e fanne tesoro.

Ciao!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar...allora ho capito...tu sei un traditore "raffinato e selezionatore"....altri no!
> 
> cmq permettimi un piccolo appunto, senza offesa ma il mio vuole essere semplicemente un consiglio.
> 
> ...


Colpito ed affondato!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei un pasticcino Simy


Ma cosa vai cianciando?
QUella è na tortona di panna tutta morbidona...gnam gnam gnam...
Crack


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei un pasticcino Simy


E Lothar un adorabile pasticcione che capisce pan per polenta:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> ---
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> Io nel 2007 ho sperimentato questa forza grandissima, questa risorsa che mi ha aiutato a superare il primo trauma e vi posso dire che ha la stessa forza, lo stesso potere dell'amore.


Sulla prima parte del Quote: sono stato uno di quelli, se ti ha dato fastidio, eccomi qui a chiederti scusa, ma come ho appunto scritto nelle prime righe di quel post era......a caldo. 

Sulla seconda parte del post: fossi in te proverei ad analizzare bene quel primo perdono perchè è proprio da quello che potresti capire perchè non ci riesci adesso. Il perdono è spesso, imho, un'arma a doppio taglio, sopratutto per chi lo applica. Anzi, in molti casi, è la forma più sublime e sottile, spesso inconscia, di ........... vendetta.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Colpito ed affondato!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mutatis mutandis 
potresti applicare quella filosofia anche tu 
quando posti a chi ha una palese condizione di sofferenza


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele pensa quello che ti pare,io ora altro in testa,ed e'una gran bel pensiero...altro che senza palle


Ti dimostro che sei senza palle? Vai a dire a tua moglie cosa fai e come chiami le tue simpatiche donnine...vediamo se hai le palle per farlo. Ma siccome non lo farai dimostri chiaramente di essere un senza palle. Oh, non è una offesa, c'è molta gente che è stata castrata prima di nascere e vive benissimo.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ......
> 
> Vai a dire a tua moglie cosa fai e come chiami le tue simpatiche donnine...vediamo se hai le palle per farlo.
> .......


 
ma guarda come l'hai ridotto: :scared:

cattivone


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2011)

Carissimo Simon, che dirti, allora dapprima la parola di tua moglie basta ed avanza per farlo radiare dall'albo, non forse per una causa civile, ma di una scarsa professionalità molto spesso si può avere prove solo a parole. Onestamente credo che lui si tenesse degli appunti e credo che la spronasse ad avere una sessualità libera (di modo di potercisi infilare), quindi gli altri non sono altro che una conseguenza di un nefasto lavoro fatto da questo pompinaro.
Allora, prima di tutto non vergognarti della tua condizione, per me tu non agisci anche per vergogna, tu sei una persona che soffre e hai tutte le ragioni del mondo per quello che senti, non ti devi vergognare neppure un pelo, chi ti ha fatto del male è nel secondo tradimento in parte tua moglie e in gran parte il meccanico della mente che ha cambiato qualcosa per scopi suoi personali. 
La vita di lui e di sua moglie non ti devono importare nulla, se toglierai questo verme dalla professionione e come causa secondaria gli farai fallire il matrimonio non sarà colpa tua, ma solo sua. Poi dopo potrai vedere cosa fare con tua moglie, ma ricorda, in questo caso c'è stato un evidente plagio.


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma guarda come l'hai ridotto: :scared:
> 
> cattivone


Ahhh, ma lui è un uomo con le palle di ferro perchè riesce ad avere delle donnine che saltellano sul suo amichetto del basso ventre. Cioè tutti palluti i traditori? A me risulta che viltà e coraggio non siano sinonimi e che il ttradimento è legato a doppio filo con la viltà, che dici???


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhh, ma lui è un uomo con le palle di ferro perchè riesce ad avere *delle donnine che saltellano sul suo amichetto del basso ventre.* Cioè tutti palluti i traditori? A me risulta che viltà e coraggio non siano sinonimi, che dici???


tu hai influenze oscurantiste:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sabina, tu hai capacità empatiche che vanno ben oltre quello che emerge da questo post
> 
> è un momentaccio?


No, sto passando anche  un periodo relativamente sereno. 
E' che questa storia mi mette molta ansia, pensare a quest'uomo che vive con questo tipo di donna passando sopra al rispetto per se stesso. Arrivati a questo punto l'amore non c'entra più nulla. E secondo me neanche l'amore per un figlio può arrivare a far annullare se stessi in questo modo. Io preferirei la solitudine ed eventualmente chiedere la separazione con affidamento del figlio visto il comportamento della madre.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mutatis mutandis
> potresti applicare quella filosofia anche tu
> quando posti a chi ha una palese condizione di sofferenza


Ma tanto entra da un orecchio ed esce dall'altro...:mrgreen:

qua ognuno posta i casi propri ma poi fa come glje pare come se niente fosse...

hai voglia a dire a uno che sbaglia nel calpestare la sua dignita' perche' ti risponde che e' un eroe invece ed il suo e' amore all'ennesima potenza...:mrgreen:

comunque contenti loro contenti tutti...chemmifrega...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhh, ma lui è un uomo con le palle di ferro perchè riesce ad avere delle donnine che saltellano sul suo amichetto del basso ventre. Cioè tutti palluti i traditori? *A me risulta che viltà e coraggio non siano sinonimi e che il ttradimento è legato a doppio filo con la viltà, che dici???*


concordo

e potremmo anche agevolmente interpretare quali sono i "demoni" di chi della potenza scopatoria si vanta
come chi sente l'esigenza di ribadire successi di altro tipo che poco rilevano nel contesto in cui vengono sbandierati
o di illustrare proprie (asserite) caratteristiche che plausibilmente sarebbero, se esistenti, necessariamente percepibili 

ma sarebbe lungo 
e non ne vale la pena


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> concordo
> 
> e potremmo anche agevolmente interpretare quali sono i "demoni" di chi della potenza scopatoria si vanta
> come chi sente l'esigenza di ribadire successi di altro tipo che poco rilevano nel contesto in cui vengono sbandierati
> ...


Quanti giri di parole per definire un kazzaro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quanti giri di parole per definire un kazzaro...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhh, ma lui è un uomo con le palle di ferro perchè riesce ad avere delle donnine che saltellano sul suo amichetto del basso ventre. Cioè tutti palluti i traditori? A me risulta che viltà e coraggio non siano sinonimi e che il ttradimento è legato a doppio filo con la viltà, che dici???


Daniele io non frequento donnine,ma donne di alto livello,come me,e una per volta.
Le palle credo di averle,mica sarei commerciante e altro da 30 anni....
Paura?io di niente..vilta'neppure...poi se dici che moralmente tradire non sia bello,grazie....mica lo sapevo.
Come cantava Lucio.....Cosa voglio di piu'???..canzone inno degli infedeli..quando l'ascolto rifletto,perche'mi descrive...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele io non frequento donnine,ma donne di alto livello,come me,e una per volta.
> Le palle credo di averle,mica sarei commerciante e altro da 30 anni....
> Paura?io di niente..vilta'neppure...poi se dici che moralmente tradire non sia bello,grazie....mica lo sapevo.
> Come cantava Lucio.....Cosa voglio di piu'???..canzone inno degli infedeli..quando l'ascolto rifletto,perche'mi descrive...


Vogliooooo Annaaaaaa....bellissima canzone ...bravo Lothar.....

Attento però......Battisti cantava pure......

Ballavi insieme a me e ti stringevi a me....d'improvviso hai chiesto lui chi è ....


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vogliooooo Annaaaaaa....bellissima canzone ...bravo Lothar.....
> 
> Attento però......Battisti cantava pure......
> 
> Ballavi insieme a me e ti stringevi a me....d'improvviso hai chiesto *lui chi è ....*


come mai l'hai portato con te?

ah no!
questo viene dopo

:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vogliooooo Annaaaaaa....bellissima canzone ...bravo Lothar.....
> 
> Attento però......Battisti cantava pure......
> 
> Ballavi insieme a me e ti stringevi a me....d'improvviso hai chiesto lui chi è ....


Il triangolo nooooo...

ce nasconno er cellurareeeee...

buongiorno sorcini all'ascolto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Sciocchi......:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sciocchi......:mrgreen:


Isterica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vogliooooo Annaaaaaa....bellissima canzone ...bravo Lothar.....
> 
> Attento però......Battisti cantava pure......
> 
> Ballavi insieme a me e ti stringevi a me....d'improvviso hai chiesto lui chi è ....


 
ahahahha Tubarao troppo simpatico...e'vero Lucio canto le due faccia dell'infedelta'..bella anche quella

''un sorriso e ho visto la mia fine sul tuo volto''  

Sai Tuba pensare a De'Andre',Battisti,ma anche Morandi,Ranieri,Caselli,Vannoni(hai sentito il rifacimento dell'appuntamento?)....e ascoltare quelli di adesso..che tristezza


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Isterica...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pazza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pazza :mrgreen:


Finta mestruata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il triangolo nooooo...
> 
> ce nasconno er cellurareeeee...
> 
> ...


 :up::up::up::up::up: grande Stermi....mi inchino questa e'bella davvero..
sabato e domenica il mio ha dormito li',dice che e'caldo,sai poi l'auto e'scura,e che vive meglio ora sulla mia scrivania...ma se ne deve fare una ragione...


grande lui.....con la storia del gay non gay....si e'scopato centinaia di donne....ricordi la prima

''Sergente no....in caserma non ci sto...con il fisico che ho....''bella davvero


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sciocchi......:mrgreen:


moi?   :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Il Testo più bello di Renato Zero è *Per non essere cosi* e basta....non si ammettono repliche......



> Quando io sul marciapiede Chiedo amore invece tu
> Apri il portafoglio E paghi quell'ora in piu' Ambiguo Diverso
> Perverso E adesso come mi vuoi
> Piu' donna Piu' uomo Non tremo
> ...



E forse siamo un tantinello OT.....se viene Simone s'incazza di nuovo :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> moi?   :carneval:


Un pochett...pur tuà.....uì....ma giast un pochett... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa vai cianciando?
> QUella è na *tortona di panna tutta morbidona*...gnam gnam gnam...
> Crack


 CONTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2011)

*Tubu*

Son un sorcino......Per non essere così....album :Leoni si nasce....!Guarda adoro anche Artide antardide.....veramente belli!!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son un sorcino......Per non essere così....album :Leoni si nasce....!Guarda adoro anche Artide antardide.....veramente belli!!!


Non posso darti reputazione 





_E' la vita che passando sporca un po le dita.._


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2011)

*Tubu*

.....Sporca un pò le dita.....Canzone:Marciapiedi!!!:mexican:All'esame  di quinta elementare...come tema danno la tracciaescrivi il personaggio che ti ha colpito di più.......!Tutti i miei compagni....fecero il tema sul Papa...su Sandro pertini...ecc ecc....il Sottoscritto su RENATO ZERO!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Le maestre mi chiamarono...incuriosite e divertite....questo bimbo con i capelli lunghetti...che enfatizzava le canzoni di renato zero.....:rotfl::rotfl:!Da quel momento ho avuto chiaro il concetto di diversità...... mi ci son sentito anche io diverso per molti anni....non era facile all'epoca vivere in "PERIFERIA"e tifare renato zero.....ci si nasce diversi....ed è un lusso che costa caro....!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> .....Sporca un pò le dita.....Canzone:Marciapiedi!!!:mexican:All'esame  di quinta elementare...come tema danno la tracciaescrivi il personaggio che ti ha colpito di più.......!Tutti i miei compagni....fecero il tema sul Papa...su Sandro pertini...ecc ecc....il Sottoscritto su RENATO ZERO!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Le maestre mi chiamarono...incuriosite e divertite....questo bimbo con i capelli lunghetti...che enfatizzava le canzoni di renato zero.....:rotfl::rotfl:!Da quel momento ho avuto chiaro il concetto di diversità...... mi ci son sentito anche io diverso per molti anni....non era facile all'epoca vivere in "PERIFERIA"e tifare renato zero.....ci si nasce diversi....ed è un lusso che costa caro....!!


_Meglio fingersi acrobati che sentirsi dei nani_ :up:


A Renato Zero ci arrivai un pò più tardi, ero già grandicello, 15 / 16  anni. In comitiva c'era un mio amico che invece conosceva tutte le canzoni a memoria, capodanni al Tenda Striscie, insomma sorcino Doc, e mi contagiò...


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2011)

*Simone*

Ma cosa cazzo significa che chi non perdona non ha mai amato abbastanza....ma dove le leggete queste stronzate da baci perugina dove?:incazzato:Senti un pò,,,tu non hai un minimo di dignità....ti nascondi dietro queste frasi insulse......prive di significato...e sai perchè?Perchè il problema sei tu....non ti vuoi bene abbastanza....PUNTO!!!!Impara a volerti bene....impara a chiedere alla vita una persona che ti rispetti e con le mutande ben ancorate....non una che smeriglia frenuli a rotta di collo.......!!!!Tua moglie è una poco di buono....del tuo perdono abbiam capito tutti cosa ne ha fatto....è stato il lasciapassare per ulteriori stage a base di bramosi piselli!Questa è la sola verità....poi raccontati ciò che più ti conviene.....e credimi c'è poco sarcasmo nelle mie parole ma tanta delusione per una classe maschile ridotta ai minimi termini.....!!!!


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2011)

*Simone*

E aggiungo di più:Se tua moglie è quello che è, e proprio perchè ha un marito come te....credimi....certe predisposizioni.... vanno curate con famelici calci nel sedere....altro che perdono.....!Quando gli si assesta un sonoro calcio nel culo metaforico ,magari capiscono che a far le zoccole a volte può anche non convenire.....e iniziano a porsi qualche domanda in più....!Quando trovano il debosciato di turno che perdona è la fine....incomiciano veri e propri simposi di glandi e furiosi coiti.....!Le corna ti stanno veramente bene.....!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Meglio fingersi acrobati che sentirsi dei nani_ :up:
> 
> 
> A Renato Zero ci arrivai un pò più tardi, ero già grandicello, 15 / 16 anni. In comitiva c'era un mio amico che invece conosceva tutte le canzoni a memoria, capodanni al Tenda Striscie, insomma sorcino Doc, e mi contagiò...


 
Tuba togli quel cazzo di scarafaggio!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tuba togli quel cazzo di scarafaggio!



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non posso darti reputazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Tongueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tongueeeeeeee dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?????????


Miciomiciomiciomiciooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


 
toglilo

mi fa schifo

toglilo subito!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tongueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tongueeeeeeee dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?????????
> Miciomiciomiciomiciooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Poi lo rimetto.....mò mi voglio fare un giro con lo scarafaggetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> toglilo
> 
> mi fa schifo
> 
> toglilo subito!


Quando chiedi le cose con tutta questa gentilezza tamarra come si può resisterti ? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> toglilo
> 
> mi fa schifo
> 
> toglilo subito!


 ma dai è carino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


....però il micio era meglio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando chiedi le cose con tutta questa gentilezza tamarra come si può resisterti ? :rotfl:


 
togli quel cazzo di scarafaggio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> togli quel cazzo di scarafaggio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bona bona...non t'incazzà......lo tolsi........


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

se gli scrivi sotto ,quintina...facile che invada il tuo post:mrgreen:





ps...scherzi a parte: non ci stava bene un per favore?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Maggio 2011)

per favore

grazie Tuba






большое спасибо


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

bravi, ora oscuro alla lavagna


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Cavolo....

Sono diventata emotivamente dipendente da Tongue....


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> большое спасибо


Pajalosta


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cavolo....
> 
> Sono diventata emotivamente dipendente da Tongue....


Anche la versione in rosa...:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche la versione in rosa...:mexican:


E' la fidanzata :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' la fidanzata :mrgreen:


Ma se sono uguali!!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma se sono uguali!!!


No...la tua è rosa, il mio no.......sono diversi....:mrgreen:


----------



## elena (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No...la tua è rosa, il mio no.......sono diversi....:mrgreen:


io mi sono persa lo scarafaggio schifoso...


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> io mi sono persa lo scarafaggio schifoso...


 Anche io, ma son contenta di essermi persa una cosa schifosa...:unhappy:



Tubarao ha detto:


> No...la tua è rosa, il mio no.......sono diversi....:mrgreen:


Embè non possono essere gemelli, uno maschio e uno femmina? :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> io mi sono persa lo scarafaggio schifoso...


Lo metto per cinque secondi.....tu guarda in giro se vedi Quintina :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche io, ma son contenta di essermi persa una cosa schifosa...:unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> Embè non possono essere gemelli, uno maschio e uno femmina? :rotfl:


Ma non era schifoso.....guarda lo metto per due minuti e poi dimmi se è schifoso.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non era schifoso.....guarda lo metto per due minuti e poi dimmi se è schifoso.....:mrgreen:


ok....

EDITO dopo aver preso visione:


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non era schifoso.....guarda lo metto per due minuti e poi dimmi se è schifoso.....:mrgreen:


per me non è neanche uno scarafaggio ma una mosca, anzi no.
un millepiedi nervoso che aspetta fuori dalla sala parto


(forse è corto per essere un millepiedi, facciamo cento)


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Guarda che caruccio che è :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non è neanche uno scarafaggio ma una mosca


Io dico che Quinty sìè incacchiata perchè sarà stata almeno 2 minuti a cercare di mandarlo via dallo schermo prima di realizzare che era una gif animata.........

Ora mi arriva la Katana fra capo e collo.

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che caruccio che è :rotfl:


NOn ce la faccio a vederlo, mi fanno impressione gli insetti....:unhappy:


----------



## elena (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che caruccio che è :rotfl:


boh? mi sono disconnessa un attimo e l'ho perso anche stavolta...

però è carina la lumaca di Eliade!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar...allora ho capito...tu sei un traditore "raffinato e selezionatore"....altri no!
> 
> cmq permettimi un piccolo appunto, senza offesa ma il mio vuole essere semplicemente un consiglio.
> 
> ...


 
Cara Simy,fai bene a bacchettarmi..sei l'unica che non sbarella qua'dentro.
Sai io tutto il giorno faccio il contrario,come ieri sera,riunione,e mia sintesi finale che ha quasi sistemato tutto..qua'no..scrivo quello che penso.
Pero' dammi atto che non ho mai scritto insulti.
Per Simone nessuna pena...sai io qualche notte fa'ho bruciato i limiti in A14,dove non c'e'il tutor,se mi arrivasse la multa mica piango..l'ho messo in conto..Simone pure...quindi.......
Grazie ancora dolce Simy....se esco dalle righe..richiamami


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> *Per quanto riguarda i traditori ed i loro amanti, confermo parola per parola quello che ho scritto; sono persone che si cibano delle emozioni rubate , che calpestano i sentimenti e la dignità degli altri, che hanno bisogno di avere un pene in erezione o una vulva bagnata per potersi sentire vivi* *mentre non sanno che sono già morti*.
> Avvoltoi che sanno di avere una “claque” di persone sempre pronte a giustificarli nel nome del “puoi fare quello che vuoi, tanto lo fai con il culo degli altri”.
> Penso di avere qualcosa in più nel DNA oltre che le “corna” come qualcuno elegantemente ha detto.
> *Credo di avere la capacità, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, di mettermi nei panni degli altri e valutare se quello che faccio potrebbe ferire o meno un'altra persona.*
> ...


Sul nero posso concordare con te al 100%, sul rosso permetti: sei di una supponenza spaventosa.

Sul verde: sai che quella capacità ce l'ho anch'io?
E non sono l'unica

Buona vita


----------



## Papero (1 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul nero posso concordare con te al 100%, sul rosso permetti: sei di una supponenza spaventosa.
> 
> Sul verde: sai che quella capacità ce l'ho anch'io?
> E non sono l'unica
> ...


Quoto tutti i colori di Chiara e spero che il rosso sia figlio della rabbia causata dalla moglie parecchio "sveglia". Un pò come le cazzate che a volte scrive Daniele...


Secondo me certi uomini nascono con le corna appena appena accennate...


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Papero*

:rotflarecchio"sveglia":rotfl:insomma nà gran zoccola....le donne sveglie fortunatamente son ben altre!!!:up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto tutti i colori di Chiara e spero che il rosso sia figlio della rabbia causata dalla moglie parecchio "sveglia". Un pò come le cazzate che a volte scrive Daniele...
> 
> 
> Secondo me certi uomini nascono con le corna appena appena accennate...


Certo che è cosi. In superficie appare come supponenza insieme alla scorza da duro che Simone si è dovuto costruire.

Secondo me tutto ciò non ha rilevanza.


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Ma...*

Ma uno può costruirsi tutte le scorze da duro che vuole.....poi la determinazione e la dignità....fanno la differenza fra Uomini e fregnacciari.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotflarecchio"sveglia":rotfl:insomma nà gran zoccola....le donne sveglie fortunatamente son ben altre!!!:up:


 
Adesso assisteremo alla democrazia bulgara di questo forum....io commentando qualcosa di simile non ho scritto zoccola,ma z.......a.e caro amico sono stato offeso e insultato,neanche fossi un criminale....
tu l'hai scritto,e in effetti ci sta'tutto....,par condicio????seeeeeee
hai accordi''segreti''con le maestre????


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto tutti i colori di Chiara e spero che il rosso sia figlio della rabbia causata dalla moglie parecchio "sveglia". Un pò come le cazzate che a volte scrive Daniele...
> 
> 
> Secondo me certi uomini nascono con le corna appena appena accennate...


 

Gentile Papero come sopra per Oscuro.......non che non concordi...ci mancherebbe...ma perche'se lo scrivo scoppia la guerra....

Conte del casso.......palesati


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Lothar*

:rotfl:Se qualche maestra avrà qualcosa da ridere....sarò ben lieto di spiegare.....!Ho stima delle donne...e le donne sveglie son ben altra cosa per me....!Questa è serenamente una zoccola...scorretta immatura...una donnina....!Non credo di aver offeso o vilipeso....o semplicemente identificato una persona con il giusto verbo!!!:up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Adesso assisteremo alla democrazia bulgara di questo forum....io commentando qualcosa di simile non ho scritto zoccola,ma z.......a.e caro amico sono stato offeso e insultato,neanche fossi un criminale....
> tu l'hai scritto,e in effetti ci sta'tutto....,par condicio????seeeeeee
> hai accordi''segreti''con le maestre????


E tutto relativo lothar....altro che democrazia.

Per rispondere ad Oscuro, come può essere relativo anche il concetto di determinazione.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul nero posso concordare con te al 100%, sul rosso permetti: sei di una supponenza spaventosa.
> 
> Sul verde: sai che quella capacità ce l'ho anch'io?
> E non sono l'unica
> ...


 

Mio malgrado purtroppo concordo con te........siamo gia'morti????ahahahahhaha e lui che e'morto,e...stambecco...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ormai non si tocca ...ma a suo tempo quanto ce ne siamo dette:rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Giugno 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Simone, oh Santi Numi!
> Ti ho letto tutto d'un fiato senza neppure avere il tempo di sbattere le palpebre e ti ho trovato davvero potente!
> Lasciamo da parte per un momento le belle parole: non c'è bisogno di edulcorare nulla.
> Da come l'hai descritta, tua moglie meriterebbe di finire i suoi giorni a pulir pavimenti in un lebbrosario.
> ...



Verita' ineccepibile !


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Dott.manatthan*

:rotfl:Come no.....diventa tutto relativo quando cè di mezzo una convenienza......!!:up:Io penso che di relativo ci sia poco o nulla.....credo che le dinamiche comportamentali di Simone hanno agevolato la cara mogliettina.....che pesato il marito...a perpretato le sue azioni amorali...!!!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Minerva*

Si ma non vedo l'offesa alle donne onestamente!Come definireste la moglie di questo disgraziato?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Se qualche maestra avrà qualcosa da ridere....sarò ben lieto di spiegare.....!Ho stima delle donne...e le donne sveglie son ben altra cosa per me....!Questa è serenamente una zoccola...scorretta immatura...una donnina....!Non credo di aver offeso o vilipeso....o semplicemente identificato una persona con il giusto verbo!!!:up:


Io usato il termine z.......a per indicare una tipa che ha 36 anni,marito,amante,e un'altro....l'hanno presa com una bestemmia...secondo te lo era?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E tutto relativo lothar....altro che democrazia.
> 
> Per rispondere ad Oscuro, come può essere relativo anche il concetto di determinazione.


 
bene quindi tu e minerva dite ok oscuro lo puo'dire tu no...ahahhahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro ormai non si tocca ...ma a suo tempo quanto ce ne siamo dette:rotfl:


siete ridicoli


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

*disonesta*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma non vedo l'offesa alle donne onestamente!Come definireste la moglie di questo disgraziato?


l'ho già scritto: deve tirare fuori gli attributi perché non è una situazione perdonabile...dopodiché, però, non capisco a cosa serva insultare l'uno e l'altro.
zoccola o cornuto che diano un taglio ed ognuno per la sua strada nel modo migliore per il figlio


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Lothar*

NO!!!!Sicuramente ci saranno questioni pregresse....fra te e altri utenti....!!!:upoi lothar qui dentro un utente di sesso femminile mi ha dato dell'impotente perchè son possessore di un coupè......Ssolo perchè non mi aveva in simpatia...!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siete ridicoli


 ben gentile .il buon umore gratifica sempre


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Minerva*

Sai disonesta sicuramente....ma le zoccole vere son proprio queste capisci?Non quelle che fanno le prostitute....ma QUESTE!!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Come no.....diventa tutto relativo quando cè di mezzo una convenienza......!!:up:Io penso che di relativo ci sia poco o nulla.....credo che le dinamiche comportamentali di Simone hanno agevolato la cara mogliettina.....che pesato il marito...a perpretato le sue azioni amorali...!!!!


Le dinamiche comportamentali di Simone che conosciamo, sulle quali la moglie a fatto leva, sono quelle succedute agli avvenimenti venuti alla luce.

Non credo che lui abbia grosse responsabilità per i vizi della moglie.


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bene quindi tu e minerva dite ok oscuro lo puo'dire tu no...ahahhahahahah


Lothar, ma io esprimevo un concetto a tuo favore....ti sei dato la zappa sui piedi.

Te lo ripeto, PUBBLICAMENTE, non ho nulla contro di te. Hai tutto il mio rispetto, a partire dal fatto che sei più anziano di me.

Ti basta come dichiarazione?


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar, ma io esprimevo un concetto a tuo favore....ti sei dato la zappa sui piedi.
> 
> Te lo ripeto, PUBBLICAMENTE, non ho nulla contro di te. Hai tutto il mio rispetto, a partire dal fatto che sei più anziano di me.
> 
> *Ti basta come dichiarazione*?


  ti stai dichiarando a Lothar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti stai dichiarando a Lothar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cerco di farmi capire a mio modo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Dot*

Quindi se io osservo un ladro rubare senza intervenire....non sarò responsabile del fatto che quel ladro 5 min dopo o il giorno dopo contiunuerà a rubare??Bè questa mi è nuova....ma non mi meraviglio....l'italia è anche questa....purtroppo!!!Mettiamola così invece...Simone è stato un debole....perdonando il tradimento della moglie ,che ha capito il soggetto....è ha pensato bene di continuare sapendo di non rischiare un cavolo....!!!Se ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....ma liberi di pensarla come volete.....!!


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se io osservo un ladro rubare senza intervenire....non sarò responsabile del fatto che quel ladro 5 min dopo o il giorno dopo contiunuerà a rubare??Bè questa mi è nuova....ma non mi meraviglio....l'italia è anche questa....purtroppo!!!Mettiamola così invece...Simone è stato un debole....perdonando il tradimento della moglie ,che ha capito il soggetto....è ha pensato bene di continuare sapendo di non rischiare un cavolo....!!!Se ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....ma liberi di pensarla come volete.....!!


 Sono due esempi differenti! Simone ha tentato di ricucire il rapporto con la moglie dopo il primo tradimento non credo che sia condannabile per questo;
ora ovviamente sencondo me la cosa è andata ben oltre e non so fino a che punto sia giusto per lui restare con la moglie.
non ritengo che il discorsi "figli" sia l'unico motivo che lo tiene legato a lei ma non riesco a capire cos'altro possa esserci


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Cerco di farmi capire a mio modo.


 :mexican:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se io osservo un ladro rubare senza intervenire....non sarò responsabile del fatto che quel ladro 5 min dopo o il giorno dopo contiunuerà a rubare??Bè questa mi è nuova....ma non mi meraviglio....l'italia è anche questa....purtroppo!!!Mettiamola così invece...Simone è stato un debole....perdonando il tradimento della moglie ,che ha capito il soggetto....è ha pensato bene di continuare sapendo di non rischiare un cavolo....!!!Se ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....ma liberi di pensarla come volete.....!!


Certo che è cosi, anche se le espressioni sulla condizione della moglie sono diverse, qui tutti concordano sulla gravità di quelle azioni.

Questo thread potrebbe arrivare tranquillamente a 200 pagine battendo sempre sullo stesso tasto però.

Evita i luoghi comuni.


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Simy*

Quando una donna ti manca di rispetto non c'è nulla da ricucire credimi!!!La dimostrazione è proprio questo post!Simone non ha niente da lamentarsi.......!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Dott.manatthan*

A dirla tutta mi sembra che sia proprio tu ad usare dei luoghi comuni....mi sembra veramente pretestuoso definire DETERMINATO simone......!!


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Quando una donna ti manca di rispetto non c'è nulla da ricucire credimi!!!*La dimostrazione è proprio questo post!Simone non ha niente da lamentarsi.......!!


 perchè se a farlo è un uomo il discorso cambia?
cmq ripeto io non mi sento di condannarlo....


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dirla tutta mi sembra che sia proprio tu ad usare dei luoghi comuni....mi sembra veramente pretestuoso definire DETERMINATO simone......!!


Oscuro, tu hai le tue certezze, lo capisco. Sicuramente le applichi essendo coerente con quello che pensi. In questo senso, non posso che rispettare i tuoi punti di vista.

Solo che le tue certezze le stai esprimendo anche per gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Simy*

Vale lo stesso anche per un uomo....!!!:up:Io invece trovo che il suo comportamento abbia agevolato certi vizietti della moglie!!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Dotth*

Ci mancherebbe.....il punto è che poi ci son le azioni....e le azioni parlano oggettivamente....!!L'azione non è un punto di vista....!!La moglie di simone ha agito per ciò che gli è stato permesso di agire!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe.....il punto è che poi ci son le azioni....e le azioni parlano oggettivamente....!!L'azione non è un punto di vista....!!La moglie di simone ha agito per ciò che gli è stato permesso di agire!!!


Bisogna vedere, è questo lo avevo già accennato, quanto, proprio in virtù di certi luoghi comuni, Simone si senta o ritenga un "fesso" (vogliamo parlare di autostima?).

Le reazioni, più o meno istintive, atte a risolvere un problema che lede la propria dignità sono molto soggettive, e sono legate in maniera determinante alla percezione che si ha di se.

Reazioni troppo plateali potrebbero nascondere condizioni meno rispettabili.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Continuo a sostenere, anche se non sono sicuro al 100% se sia il caso di Simone, che il perdono può essere visto, magari inconsciamente, come un tornaconto personale, una sorta di auto-risaricmento morale che ci facciamo da soli.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar, ma io esprimevo un concetto a tuo favore....ti sei dato la zappa sui piedi.
> 
> Te lo ripeto, PUBBLICAMENTE, non ho nulla contro di te. Hai tutto il mio rispetto, a partire dal fatto che sei più anziano di me.
> 
> Ti basta come dichiarazione?


 
scusami Dottor equivoco..dammi il cinque....scordavo che per fortuna non sei un maestro.....ahahhahaha anziano?sai she senza vedere i documenti nessuna ci crede..sto attento a tutto..non mi sembra di averli..pero'hai toccato giusto,,,ci vuole rispetto per i nonni:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Continuo a sostenere, anche se non sono sicuro al 100% se sia il caso di Simone, che il perdono può essere visto, magari inconsciamente, come un tornaconto personale, una sorta di auto-risaricmento morale che ci facciamo da soli.


E c'hai ragione pure tu.

Non è più una questione di perdono, quella era stata risolta nel 2007 con le prime "avvisaglie".

Stavolta, e Simone lo sa, il colpo è più duro ed è la "recuperabilità" ad essere messa in discussione.


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami Dottor equivoco..dammi il cinque....scordavo che per fortuna non sei un maestro.....ahahhahaha anziano?sai she senza vedere i documenti nessuna ci crede..sto attento a tutto..non mi sembra di averli..pero'hai toccato giusto,,,ci vuole rispetto per i nonni:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Il rispetto deve esserci sempre, questa è l'umiltà di cui ti parlavo. Fanne tesoro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sinceramente temevo che mi fraintendessi anche stavolta.:sonar:


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se io osservo un ladro rubare senza intervenire....non sarò responsabile del fatto che quel ladro 5 min dopo o il giorno dopo contiunuerà a rubare??Bè questa mi è nuova....ma non mi meraviglio....l'italia è anche questa....purtroppo!!!Mettiamola così invece...Simone è stato un debole....perdonando il tradimento della moglie ,che ha capito il soggetto....è ha pensato bene di continuare sapendo di non rischiare un cavolo....!!!Se ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....ma liberi di pensarla come volete.....!!



Allora secondo te chi tradisce la prima volta non ha il diritto ad avere una seconda possibilità da parte del partner?
Deve esserci la condanna a prescindere?
Oppure ti riferisci al caso specifico di Simone, la cui moglie, essendo molto perspicace, ha capito che con lui non avrebbe rischiato nulla a continuare sulla cattiva strada. Ma anche in questo caso, lui, il marito, non poteva conoscere nel profondo l'animo della moglie, ergo: l'ha perdonata, in nome dell'amore. Non poteva fare altrimenti (la prima volta).

Poteva trattarsi, infatti, di un caso nella norma in cui la moglie, rientrata in carreggiata dopo la sbandata, si sarebbe potuta comportare degnamente di lì in poi. 
Purtroppo, le cose stanno diversamente: lei è una traditrice seriale con una dose di perversione addosso notevole...e qui penso ci sia poco da fare. Chi ha questa indole...o te la tieni così o provvedi diversamente se non ce la fai ad accettare la cosa (ma chi ce la fa?)

Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe andare col senno di poi, ora che lui sa di che pasta è fatta sua moglie, se tornasse indietro avrebbe di meglio da fare che non perdonarla e investirci tanta energia, ma, in questo campo bisognerebbe essere tutti dei sensitivi, veggenti....


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Continuo a sostenere, anche se non sono sicuro al 100% se sia il caso di Simone, che il perdono può essere visto, magari inconsciamente, come un tornaconto personale, una sorta di auto-risaricmento morale che ci facciamo da soli.




La concessione del perdono potrebbe essere letta in questa chiave, come una sorta di riscatto che la persona che lo concede si dà per sentirsi superiore all'altra, migliore dell'altra.
Io ti perdono perché sono molto meglio di te, quindi appago così il mio  desiderio di onnipotenza e mi pongo su un piano alto rispetto al tuo.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> La concessione del perdono potrebbe essere letta in questa chiave, come una sorta di riscatto che la persona che lo concede si dà per sentirsi superiore all'altra, migliore dell'altra.
> Io ti perdono perché sono molto meglio di te, quindi appago così il mio  desiderio di onnipotenza e mi pongo su un piano alto rispetto al tuo.


E far sentire il perdonato una merdina....:up: Per questo dico che può anche essere visto come una forma molto sottile, e sublime di vendetta.

Poi, non è detto che questo sia frutto di scelte ponderate e razionali, ma potrebbero essere anche meccanismi che scattano inconsciamente.


Uno dei passaggi più belli di un grande film.



> *Goeth*: Il controllo è potere. Questo è il potere.
> *Schindler*: E’ per questo che ci temono?
> *Goeth*: Abbiamo il potere di uccidere, per questo ci temono.
> *Schindler*:  Ci temono perchè abbiamo il potere di uccidere arbitrariamente. Un uomo  commette un reato, doveva pensarci, lo facciamo uccidere e ci sentiamo  in pace…o lo uccidiamo noi stessi, ci sentiamo ancora meglio. Questo non  è il potere però: questa è giustizia, è una cosa diversa dal potere. Il  potere è quando abbiamo ogni giustificazione per uccidere e non lo  facciamo.
> ...


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Simy,fai bene a bacchettarmi..sei l'unica che non sbarella qua'dentro.
> Sai io tutto il giorno faccio il contrario,come ieri sera,riunione,e mia sintesi finale che ha quasi sistemato tutto..qua'no..scrivo quello che penso.
> Pero' dammi atto che non ho mai scritto insulti.
> Per Simone nessuna pena...sai io qualche notte fa'ho bruciato i limiti in A14,dove non c'e'il tutor,se mi arrivasse la multa mica piango..l'ho messo in conto..Simone pure...quindi.......
> Grazie ancora dolce Simy....se esco dalle righe..richiamami


 non ho mai detto che scrivi insulti..:up:
va bene allora se esci dalle righe sarai cazziato :mexican::mexican:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E far sentire il perdonato una merdina....:up: Per questo dico che può anche essere visto come una forma molto sottile, e sublime di vendetta.
> 
> Poi, non è detto che questo sia frutto di scelte ponderate e razionali, ma potrebbero essere anche meccanismi che scattano inconsciamente.
> 
> ...


E se il perdonato facesse finta di sentirsi "merdina", perseverando nei suoi intenti?

Quanto hai detto *presume* che Simone abbia, ad oggi, ancora quell'ingenuità di credere che concedere perdono equivarrebbe al "controllo".

Siccome io penso che non è più una questione di perdono, dico che lui stia cercando recuperabilità attraverso il controllo "appunto". Ma lui stesso dice che stavolta non riesce a concepire la situazione neanche umanamente.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E se il perdonato facesse finta di sentirsi "merdina", perseverando nei suoi intenti?
> 
> Quanto hai detto *presume* che Simone abbia, ad oggi, ancora quell'ingenuità di credere che concedere perdono equivarrebbe al "controllo".
> 
> Siccome io penso che non è più una questione di perdono, dico che lui stia cercando recuperabilità attraverso il controllo "appunto". Ma lui stesso dice che stavolta non riesce a concepire la situazione neanche umanamente.


Ed è proprio per questo che ho detto che non sono sicuro che quanto affermo sia applicabile al 100% al caso di Simone, lo esortavo soltanto a provare a cercare di analizzare la cosa *anche* da questo punto di vita, ed ovviamente trarne le conclusioni del caso; solo un ulteriore punto di osservazione.... che non è mai sbagliato.


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

*Il perdono serve a tutti e due.*

Quando vedi che c'e' reale e sincero pentimento ... quando vedi/noti, ti risulta (e non hai alcun dubbio) che anche il traditore/trice soffre per la stronzata/scivolone che ha fatto, che ha procurato tanto dolore  e la/o ami ancora, con dolore, ma la/o ami ... sai dirmi come cazzo fai a non perdonare?

Se non si perdona quando ci si ama ancora quando si perdona?


PS Ma questo vale per un'unica volta nella vita chiaramente, quando la cosa si ripete allora con la morte nel cuore, si taglia ed ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2011)

Simone, non so più che dirti, io sono convinto che tua moglie ti ha tradito la prima volta per dei suoi problemi personali (permane un modo da stronza colossale), ma che la seconda sia stata altamente plagiata a darla via a più non posso, quasi fosse una attrice porno, dimmi questa seconda volta era più scabrosa della prima??


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simone, non so più che dirti, io sono convinto che tua moglie ti ha tradito la prima volta per dei suoi problemi personali (permane un modo da stronza colossale), ma che la seconda sia stata altamente plagiata a darla via a più non posso, quasi fosse una attrice porno, dimmi questa seconda volta era più scabrosa della prima??


Purtroppo, invece, con la seconda volta ha confermato i problemi, non della prima, di sempre.

Certe cose le trascini dentro di te per sempre se non sei in grado di gestirle almeno razionalmente.

Lo psicologo, probabilmente, ha solo aggravato la situazione.
A proposito di quest'ultimo, pure lui, violando il codice deontologico di un medico, potrebbe sembrare eccessivamente lascivo.
Ma potrebbe anche essere che il suo comportamento sia stato molto agevolato da lei, non solo dal punto di vista della disponibilità, ma anche per una presunta impunità della situazione in se. Nel senso che fosse sicuro di quel che faceva. Comunque deplorevole, anzi, peggio.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E far sentire il perdonato una merdina....:up: Per questo dico che può anche essere visto come una forma molto sottile, e sublime di vendetta.


Da quello che scrive non mi sembra che si stia vendicando molto...ma più che altro che stia accumulando. :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2011)

:rotfl:





dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Purtroppo, invece, con la seconda volta ha confermato i problemi, non della prima, di sempre.
> 
> Certe cose le trascini dentro di te per sempre se non sei in grado di gestirle almeno razionalmente.
> 
> ...


Un medico che si comporta cosi'sarebbe da denuncia,lei  a mandarci il marito...poveretto,si e'comportata in maniera ancora piu'brutta.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

ho finito di leggere

sembra che simone abbia fatto ciò che aveva detto

per come è stato trattato - lui, sua moglie e la sua vicenda - da alcuni avrebbe dovuto avere un bel pelo sullo stomaco per restare

stupisce che tale trattamento sia stato particolarmente duro da parte di chi tanto si è lamentato del maltrattamento ricevuto e da chi sostiene che i nuovi utenti dovrebbero esser trattati più dolcemente

ah ...
dimenticavo che questa dolcezza viene invocata quando si tratta di nuovi utenti "traditori"

simone invece ....

evidentemente per alcuni era carne da macello


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho finito di leggere
> 
> sembra che simone abbia fatto ciò che aveva detto
> 
> ...


C'è altro da dire??? Non credo. Spero che qualcuno possa vergognarsi un poco di quello che è.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho finito di leggere
> 
> sembra che simone abbia fatto ciò che aveva detto
> 
> ...


perdonami sono uno dei pochi italiani al lavoro oggi....non sento passare neanche un'auto..che ha fattao Simone,cancelllato dal sito?
scusa Amoremio se mi permetto di usarti come...notiziario.....grazie e ciao


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perdonami sono uno dei pochi italiani al lavoro oggi....non sento passare neanche un'auto..che ha fattao Simone,cancelllato dal sito?
> scusa Amoremio se mi permetto di usarti come...notiziario.....grazie e ciao


questo è l'ultimo messaggio postato



simone1968 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ho letto le Vostre riflessioni e alcune, anche quelle contrarie alle mie, ma espresse con rispetto nei miei confronti, le ho apprezzate molto.
> Le altre invece, condite in alcuni casi di volgarità e sarcasmo gratuito, non mi hanno fatto molto piacere, segno evidente che al mondo la parola "pietas" ha sempre meno valore e l'esistenza di questo sito ne è la prova più tangibile.
> Non pretendo di essere capito in quanto io per primo molte volte mi chiedo se è la scelta giusta.
> Non pretendo che molti non capiscano la parola "perdono" segno evidentemente che non hanno mai amato abbastanza per poter comprendere appieno il significato.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo è l'ultimo messaggio postato


Mi spiace poveretto, davvero,,,ti ringrazio di nuovo della tua squisita cortesia,ciao


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo è l'ultimo messaggio postato


Vabbe' tra altri 3 anni fara' di nuovo capoccella....:mrgreen:

Maro' chissa' in altri 3 anni la mugliera che cazzo sara' capace di combinargli ancora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' tra altri 3 anni fara' di nuovo capoccella....:mrgreen:
> 
> Maro' chissa' in altri 3 anni la mugliera che cazzo sara' capace di combinargli ancora...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Magari tra 3 anni non posterà più perchè si sarà buttato sotto un camion in corsa perchè quando si è proposto in questo forum che leggeva già da tempo è stato preso a pesci in faccia e a giudizi del cazzo.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magari tra 3 anni non posterà più perchè si sarà buttato sotto un camion in corsa perchè quando si è proposto in questo forum che leggeva già da tempo è stato preso a pesci in faccia e a giudizi del cazzo.


Urca e tutto 'sto potere abbiamo?

Aspe' allora, che me faccio un giretto su silvioberlusconifansclubbbbbe.it

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Urca e tutto 'sto potere abbiamo?
> 
> Aspe' allora, che me faccio un giretto su silvioberlusconifansclubbbbbe.it
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


io penso che quando una persona viene quà esprimendo tutta quella rabbia e contemporaneamente raccontando di agire in un modo che appare in contrasto col sentimento che esprime
un minimo di considerazione per la fragilità di chi esprime una contraddizione così evidente ci vorrebbe

e con questo non dico di esprimere cose che non si pensano
ma dire ciò che si pensa con un minimo garbo, evitando parole insultanti, e soprattutto evitando quelle che possono agevolmente essere percepite come prese per i fondelli

poi ci sta pure che qualcuno non ci riesca
ma se il tread diventa una gara di "troia lei" e "senza palle lui" con sghignazzi ecc. non è che che esprimiamo il massimo delle nostre capacità di costruttivo confronto


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che quando una persona viene quà esprimendo tutta quella rabbia e contemporaneamente raccontando di agire in un modo che appare in contrasto col sentimento che esprime
> un minimo di considerazione per la fragilità di chi esprime una contraddizione così evidente ci vorrebbe
> 
> e con questo non dico di esprimere cose che non si pensano
> ...



E' vero, fate schifo...

ecchemaronn...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' vero, fate schifo...
> 
> ecchemaronn...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che quando una persona viene *quà *esprimendo tutta quella rabbia e contemporaneamente raccontando di agire in un modo che appare in contrasto col sentimento che esprime
> un minimo di considerazione per la fragilità di chi esprime una contraddizione così evidente ci vorrebbe
> 
> e con questo non dico di esprimere cose che non si pensano
> ...


  

lapidatemi

sto regredendo lotharianamente


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lapidatemi
> 
> sto regredendo lotharianamente


Lunedi' pero'...mo' se stacca...

e ricordacelo me racumandi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che quando una persona viene quà esprimendo tutta quella rabbia e contemporaneamente raccontando di agire in un modo che appare in contrasto col sentimento che esprime
> un minimo di considerazione per la fragilità di chi esprime una contraddizione così evidente ci vorrebbe
> 
> e con questo non dico di esprimere cose che non si pensano
> ...


 
Tutto vero sai,pero'ricordati con me avete fatto lo stesso,io me ne sono fregato e sono rimasto.
E'una cattiva abitudine aggredire,luii e'piu'sensibile e non c'e'la fatta.il mitico admin dicesse mai qualcosa....ma lui russa beatamente,senza offesa amata guida,non credi che creare diciamo cosi'in decalogo,sarebbe utile?Qui'vige l'anarchia.

Amico non scappare..ritorna...forza,,,a Lothar non puoi dire di no Simone


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lapidatemi
> 
> sto regredendo lotharianamente


 
ahahahahha grande..........ti contagio.....e un progresso cara,sai le cose viste lothariamente parlando hanno aspetto diverso..poi non sono tanto diavolo,,chiedere al Conte che ieri sera era a casa nostra


----------



## lothar57 (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lunedi' pero'...mo' se stacca...
> 
> e ricordacelo me racumandi...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


si buon weekend ragazzi..qua'pioggia e freddo.....vabbe'prendiamo quello che viene,,,vi saluto tutti


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tutto vero sai,pero'ricordati con me avete fatto lo stesso,io me ne sono fregato e sono rimasto.
> E'una cattiva abitudine aggredire,luii e'piu'sensibile e non c'e'la fatta.il mitico admin dicesse mai qualcosa....ma lui russa beatamente,senza offesa amata guida,non credi che creare diciamo cosi'in decalogo,sarebbe utile?Qui'vige l'anarchia.
> 
> Amico non scappare..ritorna...forza,,,a Lothar non puoi dire di no Simone


ma tu ci fai o ci sei?

a te è stato rintuzzato il tuo modo di considerare le donne
(e ancora ne vai piagnucolando)

e non è che il tuo modo di presentarti evidenziasse alcun tipo di sofferenza: "trombo quel che raccatto finchè ancora mi tira: interessa l'articolo?"

io sono sempre dell'idea che ciò che si pensa di una storia vada detto
e se qualcuno se ne va peggio per lui

ma se chi entra riceve vituperi e sghignazzate ...

guarda: meglio l'aggressione della sghignazzata, sinceramente


comunque 
la domanda ti sarà magari ostica
ma perchè dovrebbe tenere in un qualche conto quello che dici quando tu acconci tua moglie, facendotene gran vanto, in modo non troppo difforme, nella sostanza, da come sua moglie acconcia lui?


----------



## Diletta (4 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu ci fai o ci sei?
> 
> a te è stato rintuzzato il tuo modo di considerare le donne
> (e ancora ne vai piagnucolando)
> ...


*
*


...Come non quotarti?
Brava !
:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu ci fai o ci sei?
> 
> a te è stato rintuzzato il tuo modo di considerare le donne
> (e ancora ne vai piagnucolando)
> ...


Vantarsi?Io ho solo detto la verita',tu ricami sopra.
Non ci posso fare niente se io sono cosi'.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu ci fai o ci sei?
> 
> a te è stato rintuzzato il tuo modo di considerare le donne
> (e ancora ne vai piagnucolando)
> ...


Straquoto. Ecco perchè lui viene "attaccato" e Oscuro no. Mancanza di coerenza.....Ma leggo sopra che ancora non ha capito


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto. Ecco perchè lui viene "attaccato" e Oscuro no. Mancanza di coerenza.....Ma leggo sopra che ancora non ha capito


 
Il problema gentile Farfalla e'che io purtroppo capisco,senza offesa,molto di piu' degli scriventi....il problema e'quello....il livello pure


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema gentile Farfalla e'che *io purtroppo capisco*,senza offesa,*molto di piu' degli scriventi*....il problema e'quello....il livello pure



... alla faccia della modestia :mrgreen:


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema gentile Farfalla e'che io purtroppo capisco,senza offesa,molto di piu' degli scriventi....il problema e'quello....il livello pure


sesese...e se di Lothar ce n'è uno tutti gli altri son nessuno :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vantarsi?Io ho solo detto la verita',tu ricami sopra.
> Non ci posso fare niente se io sono cosi'.


E io garantisco che Lothar dice il vero...
Vero tu non puoi farci niente se sei così!
E quel che è peggio, per certa gente, è che proprio per come sei fatto tu piaci a certe donne.
AHahahahaahah...quante risate che ci siamo fatti amicomio....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto. Ecco perchè lui viene "attaccato" e Oscuro no. Mancanza di coerenza.....Ma leggo sopra che ancora non ha capito


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...ma se quando l'ho evocato tu sei scomparsa...ci siamo fatti due risate...io e lui...ma di quelle...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
E lui che mi fa..."Visto Conte, ho ragione io, alla fine non hanno coraggio di affrontarmi!"


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...ma se quando l'ho evocato tu sei scomparsa...ci siamo fatti due risate...io e lui...ma di quelle...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
> E lui che mi fa..."Visto Conte, ho ragione io, alla fine non hanno coraggio di affrontarmi!"


 
Verissimo amico mio.........sai il loro problema e'che non vogliono cambiare idea,per loro debbo essere come credono loro,ignorante,cafone,maleducato......tu hai visto che sono l'esatto contrario...poi e'anche vero che chi qua'e'bravo,poi al cell fa'fatica.
Non c'e'il tempo di pensare,o sei capace,o no...e loro forse...ahahhahahahh


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verissimo amico mio.........sai il loro problema e'che non vogliono cambiare idea,per loro debbo essere come credono loro,ignorante,cafone,maleducato......tu hai visto che sono l'esatto contrario...poi e'anche vero che chi qua'e'bravo,poi al cell fa'fatica.
> Non c'e'il tempo di pensare,o sei capace,o no...e loro forse...ahahhahahahh


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...ma se quando l'ho evocato tu sei scomparsa...ci siamo fatti due risate...io e lui...ma di quelle...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
> E lui che mi fa..."Visto Conte, ho ragione io, alla fine non hanno coraggio di affrontarmi!"


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
in quel momento non potevo....
Conte ribadisco difendi l'indifendibile


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verissimo amico mio.........sai il loro problema e'che non vogliono cambiare idea,per loro debbo essere come credono loro,ignorante,cafone,maleducato......tu hai visto che sono l'esatto contrario...poi e'anche vero che chi qua'e'bravo,poi al cell fa'fatica.
> Non c'e'il tempo di pensare,o sei capace,o no...e loro forse...ahahhahahahh



Lothar,
io ho ascoltato il Conte e le sue opinioni su di te.
Io posso anche credere che tu in realtà sia una bella persona, un pezzo di pane, un signore.
Questo però non toglie che qua dentro ti poni in altro modo. E come dovremmo considerarti noi? Sulla base di quello che dice il Conte, o sulla base di quello che leggiamo?

Io per esempio trovo maleducato insinuare che non siamo capaci di pensare. Questo forse non ti renderà un maleducato tout court, ma di certo ti rende maleducato in questo frangente.
Perchè dovremmo pensare che non lo sei?

Se ti diverti a porti in un certo modo, non ti aspettare che noi riusciamo a vedere il piccolo Lothar dentro di te.
Se al pari di altri utenti ti va di esasperare le tue caratteristiche per sfogarti, non ti stupire se ti prendiamo epr quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema gentile Farfalla e'che io purtroppo capisco,senza offesa,molto di piu' degli scriventi....il problema e'quello....il livello pure


Capisci ma non rispondi...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io garantisco che Lothar dice il vero...
> Vero tu non puoi farci niente se sei così!
> E quel che è peggio, per certa gente, è che proprio per come sei fatto tu piaci a certe donne.
> AHahahahaahah...quante risate che ci siamo fatti amicomio....


Conte con tutto il rispetto ma chi se ne frega di come sia lui.
Non stiamo discutendo di questo
Ma come puo' giudicare la moglie di Simone in malo modo se lui si comporta nello stesso modo?
E' CHIARO ADESSO SU COSA STIAMO DISCUTENDO....


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte con tutto il rispetto ma chi se ne frega di come sia lui.
> Non stiamo discutendo di questo
> Ma come puo' giudicare la moglie di Simone in malo modo se lui si comporta nello stesso modo?
> E' CHIARO ADESSO SU COSA STIAMO DISCUTENDO....


 buongiorno Farfy! non ti arrabbiare di lunedì mattina!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno Farfy! non ti arrabbiare di lunedì mattina!


Arrabbiarmi? Ma figurati è quasi divertente fare certe discussioni
Buongiorno a te cara


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2011)

*Un attimo*

Intanto qui non si giudica ma si esprimono opinioni......!Poi...esprimo un opinione al di là delle mie azioni....certe lothar può risultar poco credibile o incoerente.....ma è un altro discorso.....!Io ho una pessima opinione sia di Simone che della consorte.....!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Arrabbiarmi? Ma figurati è quasi divertente fare certe discussioni
> Buongiorno a te cara


 :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> in quel momento non potevo....
> Conte ribadisco difendi l'indifendibile


Donna Ok...la prossima volta tu fingi di essere mia moglie e ti trascino a casa di Lothar...e vedi con i tuoi occhi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte con tutto il rispetto ma chi se ne frega di come sia lui.
> Non stiamo discutendo di questo
> Ma come puo' giudicare la moglie di Simone in malo modo se lui si comporta nello stesso modo?
> E' CHIARO ADESSO SU COSA STIAMO DISCUTENDO....


Ma infatti...è scattata l'operazione Lothar no?
Se l'invornito si fa beccare...entro in scena io a difenderlo con la moglie no?
Ma vedi il problema è un'altro...
La moglie di Lothar non reagirebbe mai come Simone...anzi...anzi...
Reagirebbe così...Ah Lothar, birichino e cattivone, hai fatto la marachella alla tua signora? Qua che ti sculaccio io adesso per benino...
Quella signora "sa" come è fatto il suo pollo diavolaccio...ma lo "copre"...
Conosce il suo pollastro...e se lui la trascura...vedi cosa gli capita!

Ma mica si offende Lothar eh?
Sta a vedere...
Lothar sei un porco, maiale, sporcaccion...eh?
Ti piace scopazzare in giro eh?
E la sporca verità è che lo fai...perchè fatalità trovi le donnine che ci stanno no?

Ergo?
Se non trovasse nessuna si direbbe...
" Ma porc...mi tocca vivere in un mondo di suore!"...

Ma ehm...ehm...ehm...
Siamo a Bologna...
E le bolognesi ehm...
Cosa mi disse Messalina quando ero intestardito a liberare Bologna dalle carampane? Cosa mi disse in via Indipendenza?

Conte...non ci sono carampane a Bologna...noi siam tutte delle porcone eh?
(sic).


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Vantarsi?*Io ho solo detto la verita',tu ricami sopra.
> Non ci posso fare niente se io sono cosi'.





lothar57 ha detto:


> ...........io purtroppo capisco,senza offesa,molto di piu' degli scriventi....il problema e'quello....il livello pure


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


tranquillo
nessuna offesa
mi offenderebbe pensare che quel che dici possa offendermi 
ma non lo penso :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verissimo amico mio.........sai il loro problema e'che *non vogliono cambiare idea*,per loro debbo *essere come credono loro,ignorante,cafone,maleducato.*.....tu hai visto che sono l'esatto contrario...poi e'anche vero che chi qua'e'bravo,poi al cell fa'fatica.
> Non c'e'il tempo di pensare,o sei capace,o no...e loro forse...ahahhahahahh


parli a "loro" 
ma io rispondo per me

io credo che tu sia tutto quello che ho grassettato e anche di più 
per come tu ti presenti qui dentro

magari fuori reciti bene
o magari reciti qui dentro

ma siccome io ti leggo
per me sei quel che leggo


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> tranquillo
> ...


Questa se la fara' spiegare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna Ok...la prossima volta tu fingi di essere mia moglie e ti trascino a casa di Lothar...e vedi con i tuoi occhi.


ma non credo basterebbe....Farfalla sosterrebbe che non sono io ma un'attore.....lei si e'fatta una pessima opinione e non la vuole cambiare.
Anche un'altra qua'scrive lo stesso...hanno una paura maledetta....in realta'me ne papperei una al secondo di queste''amiche''...e preferiscono non palrlarmi neanche,,,hai visto mai che..


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non credo basterebbe....Farfalla sosterrebbe che non sono io ma un'attore.....lei si e'fatta una pessima opinione e non la vuole cambiare.
> Anche un'altra qua'scrive lo stesso...hanno una paura maledetta....in realta'me ne papperei una al secondo di queste''amiche''...e preferiscono non palrlarmi neanche,,,hai visto mai che..


Cioe' le consideri cosi' smaniose di aprirti a razzo le cosce?:mrgreen:

Ecco mo' trova le differenze sui due post volgari...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *ma non credo basterebbe....Farfalla sosterrebbe che non sono io ma un'attore*.....lei si e'fatta una pessima opinione e non la vuole cambiare.
> Anche un'altra qua'scrive lo stesso...hanno una paura maledetta....in realta'me ne papperei una al secondo di queste''amiche''...e preferiscono non palrlarmi neanche,,,hai visto mai che..


Magari non è "attore" la parola giusta, però comunque visto che tu fai delle cose alle spalle di tua moglie, lei è ignara di ciò (o non lo immagina ma non ha prove).....insomma in parole povere se necessario racconti balle a lei per mantenere in piedi le tue "avventure"....si può dire che con lei reciti una parte....

Poi ....però tu capisci più di noi scriventi del forum...e sarà perché non ci arriviamo che ci facciamo un opinione sbagliata di te 
Per chiarezza preciso che io l'opinione me la faccio riguardo alla questione "corna che fai alla moglie". 
Sul resto, tipo vita professionale, ecc....non ci metto bocca visto che non ti conosco


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non credo basterebbe....Farfalla sosterrebbe che non sono io ma un'attore.....lei si e'fatta una pessima opinione e non la vuole cambiare.
> Anche un'altra qua'scrive lo stesso...hanno una paura maledetta....in realta'me ne papperei una al secondo di queste''amiche''...e preferiscono non palrlarmi neanche,,,hai visto mai che..


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma conoscendoti...so come sei...sei lì che ridi...e dici...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...Conte senti come si incazzano le maestre...ahahahahahaah...e mi dici...Dai Conte guai a parlare in un certo modo...si incazzano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma conoscendoti...so come sei...sei lì che ridi...e dici...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...Conte senti come si incazzano le maestre...ahahahahahaah...e mi dici...Dai Conte guai a parlare in un certo modo...si incazzano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non capisco dove le leggi tutte ste' inkazzature varie quando l'unico sentimento che suscitate con tutto il vostro squallore e' commiserazione?..:mrgreen:

Vabbe' a loro, perche' a me invece leggendoti, me risolvi sempre la giornata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## girasole (6 Giugno 2011)

Hai dato a tua moglie una seconda possibilità e non l'ha saputa sfruttare, non merita un uomo buono come te e tuo figlio non merita di essere ingannato, perchè, secondo me, fargli credere che tutto va bene è prenderlo in giro e un giorno potrebbe rinfacciartelo, dovresti essere sincero con lui, i bambini hanno molte più risorse degli adulti, sei un buon padre e saprai trovare le parole giuste: esci da questa gabbia e vivi!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma conoscendoti...so come sei...sei lì che ridi...e dici...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...Conte senti come si incazzano le maestre...ahahahahahaah...e mi dici...Dai Conte guai a parlare in un certo modo...si incazzano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora Conte non scherziamo..facciamo che visto che io sono la Bibbia del calcio,l'amata guida ci incarichi,tu sarai il Ds,io il mister, di fare la nazionale traditi....sai che 11 da mandare in campo non li troverei...
da quando sono entrato sempre i soliti 6 o 7...ogni tanto torna Massimo,Mari'e'riiapparsa ,ma alla fine sempre gli stessi....
capito perche'vero????


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2011)

*Lothar*

Vabbè dai....anche di me tanti avevano una pessima opinione.....:rotfloi si son ricretudi e adesso e anche peggio:rotfl::rotfl:magari mi ponevo in amniera aggressiva....magari avevo anche dei motivi più o meno validi....poi è sempre il tempo la bilancia di ognuno di noi!!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai....anche di me tanti avevano una pessima opinione.....:rotfloi si son ricretudi e adesso e anche peggio:rotfl::rotfl:*magari *mi ponevo in amniera aggressiva....*magari* avevo anche dei motivi più o meno validi....poi è sempre il tempo la bilancia di ognuno di noi!!!




Ti eri fatto "influenzare" da qualcuno


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2011)

*Marì*

Mhhh non esattamente...anzi forse il mio non farmi inflenzare....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh non esattamente...anzi forse il mio non farmi inflenzare....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi piace tanto che tu pensa con la tua testa: da vero uomo!:up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh non esattamente...anzi forse il mio non farmi inflenzare....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pero' hai ammesso di aver sbagliato con me e mi hai chiesto scusa  ed io le ho accettate a cuor leggero ... sapessi a quanti ha dato fastidio questo mio "perdono" nei tuoi riguardi  ... ma chi se ne fotte  la cosa importante e' che ci siam capiti :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai....anche di me tanti avevano una pessima opinione.....:rotfloi si son ricretudi e adesso e anche peggio:rotfl::rotfl:magari mi ponevo in amniera aggressiva....magari avevo anche dei motivi più o meno validi....poi è sempre il tempo la bilancia di ognuno di noi!!!


sinceramente amico,frega da zero a dieci 1,se alle maestre sto'sulle cosidette...sai se ogni tanto facessero piu'sesso,non sarebbero cosi'acide,ma questa e'un'altra storia...che ne dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sinceramente amico,frega da zero a dieci 1,se alle maestre sto'sulle cosidette...sai se ogni tanto facessero piu'sesso,non sarebbero cosi'acide,ma questa e'un'altra storia...che ne dici?



Di nuovo, in questo post risulti offensivo.
Perchè è offensivo dire a qualcuno che è acido, ed è volgare attribuirne la causa alla mancanza di sesso. Cosa di cui tu non sai nulla, tra parentesi.

Per cortesia, potrei sapere chi inserisci nella tua personale lista di maestre e maestri?


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sinceramente amico,frega da zero a dieci 1,se alle maestre sto'sulle cosidette...sai se ogni tanto facessero piu'sesso,non sarebbero cosi'acide,ma questa e'un'altra storia...che ne dici?


 Lothar non esagerare per favore! non puoi giudicare persone che non conosci


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Di nuovo, *in questo post risulti offensivo.*
> Perchè è offensivo dire a qualcuno che è acido, ed è volgare attribuirne la causa alla mancanza di sesso. Cosa di cui tu non sai nulla, tra parentesi.
> 
> Per cortesia, potrei sapere chi inserisci nella tua personale lista di maestre e maestri?


Ma noooo daaiiii che dici......lui è fine, educato e non scrive insulti 
Sei tu che non sei in grado di capire la sua superiorità :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi piace tanto che tu pensa con la tua testa: da vero uomo!:up::up::up:


amico non so'se hai letto..anche Tuba si e'rotto le scatole e se ne andato....rimangono i soliti 4 gatti e le solite 4 gatte(si per dire....)che ne dici????ti va'di parlarne??tu sai come la penso...se hai letto mio sms dopo la pausa...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar non esagerare per favore! non puoi giudicare persone che non conosci


 non esagerero'mai piu',se lo chiedi tu


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non esagerero'mai piu',se lo chiedi tu


 ammazza tutto sto potere ho! 
cmq a parte gli scherzi...non è carino quello che hai scritto!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico non so'se hai letto..anche Tuba si e'rotto le scatole e se ne andato....rimangono i soliti 4 gatti e le solite 4 gatte(si per dire....)che ne dici????ti va'di parlarne??tu sai come la penso...se hai letto mio sms dopo la pausa...


Si l'ho letto e mi sono spanciato dalle risate come al solito...
Mah a me sembra che ora il forum sia molto bello no?
Però dai trattale un po' meglio...poi se si incazzano so guai no?


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico non so'se hai letto..*anche Tuba si e'rotto le scatole e se ne andato....*rimangono i soliti 4 gatti e le solite 4 gatte(si per dire....)che ne dici????ti va'di parlarne??tu sai come la penso...se hai letto mio sms dopo la pausa...


Dove? Dov'è andato Tuba? Perché si è rotto le scatole?


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Dove? Dov'è andato Tuba? *Perché si è rotto le scatole?*


*SI!*


:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SI!*
> 
> 
> :up:​


NO.
Non si è affatto rotto le scatole. Ok?
Non iniziare ad affermare cose che non conosci.
Tutti noi che conosciamo il Tuba di persona...sappiamo il perchè.
E fidati nessuno lo scriverà qui dentro.
Altrimenti investiga...no?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Non si è affatto rotto le scatole. Ok?
> Non iniziare ad affermare cose che non conosci.
> Tutti noi che conosciamo il Tuba di persona...sappiamo il perchè.
> ...



E invece io lo scrivo!!!

Il Tuba si è convertito a una setta contraria all'uso del computer.
In cambio, gli viene garantito il paradiso in terra, con 3 giovani vergini al pronunciamento dei voti.
Man mano che si va avanti nella conoscenza e nella pratica della fede di quella setta, le 3 vergini iniziali vengono sostituite da 3 donne molto più esperte, e via via crescendo.
Il tutto gratuitamente.

Il Tuba è profondamente convinto della sua scelta di fede, e tornerà solo quando avrà le prove alla mano che anche quella scelta di vita non porta la gioia spirituale che promette.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Non si è affatto rotto le scatole. Ok?
> Non iniziare ad affermare cose che non conosci.
> Tutti noi che conosciamo il Tuba di persona...sappiamo il perchè.
> ...


Ma se anche fosse a te che ti frega?..:mrgreen:

Ritieni normale l'uso terapeutico che stai facendo di questo forum?

Essendo in overdose, te vorrei vede' senza...

Me sa che daresti i numeri ancor di piu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Dove? Dov'è andato Tuba? *Perché si è rotto le scatole?*





*SI!**!!*

:up:​


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SI!*​
> 
> 
> :up:​


non mi pare



Tubarao ha detto:


> Amoremio, Marì, (e a questo anche tutti gli altri), per motivi puramente personali, che io definirei anche stupidi, mio malgrado mi vedo costretto a prendermi un pò di _vacanza_. Tengo a precisare che sono motivi che non hanno nulla a che vedere col forum stesso, con qualcuno degli utenti, o qualche altro motivo che potrebbero essere stati motivo di (auto)allontanamento di altri utenti.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece io lo scrivo!!!
> 
> Il Tuba si è convertito a una setta contraria all'uso del computer.
> In cambio, gli viene garantito il paradiso in terra, con 3 giovani vergini al pronunciamento dei voti.
> ...


 Detto questo, damme retta, avvisa qualcuno del tuo disagio e tanta fortuna....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece io lo scrivo!!!
> 
> Il Tuba si è convertito a una setta contraria all'uso del computer.
> In cambio, gli viene garantito il paradiso in terra, con 3 giovani vergini al pronunciamento dei voti.
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooo....noi della cricca avevamo detto che era un segreto....:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece io lo scrivo!!!
> 
> Il Tuba si è convertito a una setta contraria all'uso del computer.
> In cambio, gli viene garantito il paradiso in terra, con 3 giovani vergini al pronunciamento dei voti.
> ...


a parte la problematicità dello start della prima fase (3 vergini naturali o possono essere vergini di ritorno? :carneval
questa setta si è fatta l'idea che un uomo non sia in grado di fare upgrading delle collaboratrici? (o si è fatta l'idea che proprio tuba non ne sia capace? :mexican


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a parte la problematicità dello start della prima fase (3 vergini naturali o possono essere vergini di ritorno? :carneval
> questa setta si è fatta l'idea che un uomo non sia in grado di fare upgrading delle collaboratrici? (o si è fatta l'idea che proprio tuba non ne sia capace? :mexican



Purtroppo questi sono misteri che vengono svelati solo agli iniziati e Tuba non ha potuto essere più chiaro...
Ho avuto l'impressione che anch'egli sia piuttosto curioso... ehm, voglio dire impaziente di percorrere il cammino spirituale...

:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Purtroppo questi sono misteri che vengono svelati solo agli iniziati e Tuba non ha potuto essere più chiaro...
> Ho avuto l'impressione che anch'egli sia piuttosto curioso... ehm, voglio dire impaziente di percorrere il cammino spirituale...
> 
> :mexican:


Vabbe' non sai un cazzo....

avanti un altro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' non sai un cazzo....
> 
> avanti un altro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lo ammetto, non so nulla.

La setta aveva provato a convertire anche me, ma devo dire che le tre vergini non mi attiravano come idea... :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Purtroppo questi sono misteri che vengono svelati solo agli iniziati e Tuba non ha potuto essere più chiaro...
> Ho avuto l'impressione che anch'egli sia piuttosto curioso... ehm, voglio dire impaziente di percorrere il cammino spirituale...
> 
> :mexican:


Ma vedi la solita tecnica:mexican:
Di gettare lì il sassolino?:mexican:
Uno smentisce e così per smentire è costretto a dire gli affari mistici del tuba:mexican:
Mo gli telefono e glielo dico che parlate alle sue spalle:mexican:

Ma sai che ho saputo che lui ha regalato tongue a Simy?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, non so nulla.
> 
> La setta aveva provato a convertire anche me, ma devo dire che le tre vergini non mi attiravano come idea... :sonar:


Ora capisco perchè le mie amiche di fb...sono incazzate con il tuba...è andato a chiedere a tutte se sono vergini...una gli ha risposto che ha solo una vecchia maglietta...che certifica la sua verginità...:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi la solita tecnica:mexican:
> Di gettare lì il sassolino?:mexican:
> Uno smentisce e così per smentire è costretto a dire gli affari mistici del tuba:mexican:
> Mo gli telefono e glielo dico che parlate alle sue spalle:mexican:
> ...



Consiglio: elimina dal vocabolario la frase "la solita tecnica". Te lo consiglio di cuore. Anche perchè questo tuo post sembra riferirsi alla persona sbagliata.
Te lo riconsiglio dal profondo del cuore. 

E poi....

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Angoscia panico e disperazioneeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

Tongueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Bè, a pensarci bene, almeno così lo rivedo  
Evviva!!!!


----------



## elena (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SI!**!!*
> 
> :up:​


ehm...Mari'...la mia domanda non era se Tuba si fosse rotto le scatole
la mia domanda era: perché?


----------



## elena (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora capisco perchè le mie amiche di fb...sono incazzate con il tuba...è andato a chiedere a tutte se sono vergini...una gli ha risposto che ha solo una vecchia maglietta...che certifica la sua verginità...:mexican:


sarà mica questa qua?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ehm...Mari'...la mia domanda non era se Tuba si fosse rotto le scatole
> la mia domanda era: perché?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sarà mica questa qua?


Si ma vedi è quella...ma Tuba è miopie e non ha letto la scritta in piccolo...ma il casin più grande si ebbe con la epica maglietta della contessa...eheheheheeh...
La contessa va a fare jogging con una bella maglietta in cui davanti sta scritto..." SI SONO UNA TROIA"....e dietro..." Tranquillo, tanto non te la do"...incredibile quanti uomini vadano a sbattere sui platani quando lei fa jogging...ah cosa non è la Matra! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi la solita tecnica:mexican:
> Di gettare lì il sassolino?:mexican:
> Uno smentisce e così per smentire è costretto a dire gli affari mistici del tuba:mexican:
> Mo gli telefono e glielo dico che parlate alle sue spalle:mexican:
> ...


 ma perchè mi mettete sempre in mezzo!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
cmq cara Nau quando vuoi passa a trovare Tongue!


----------

